# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Edhe një herë për fenomenin "Fatmir (Foti) Cici"

## GJIKSANA

Është në nderin e këtij forumi ruajtja e temave të shkuara, të cilat, në mënyrë të qartë e të drejtpërdrejtë, hedhin dritë mbi ngjarje dhe persona të ndryshëm, duke gjurmëzuar kështu mendimet, përshtypjet, bindjet dhe bëmat e protagonistëve dhe opinionit publik shqiptar në një sfond elektronik, i cili po i reziston mjaft mirë kohës.

Para 15 vitesh, në këtë forum është diskutuar gjerësisht për një person, i cili në atë periudhë etiketohej si një figurë e errët, që po ndërmerrte një mision të dyshimtë në dëm të Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, të Kryepiskopit të saj dhe të shoqërisë shqiptare në tërësi. Prezantohej me emrin At Foti Cici

Jeta vërtetoi më së miri se, ato që u denoncuan në këtë forum për këtë, me fakte e me dokumente, pjesa kryesore e të cilave u publikuan në shtypin e kohës nga autorë jo anonimë, por nga qytetarë me emër e mbiemër, ishin të vërteta, prandaj dhe z. Fatmir Cici nuk guxoi kurrë t'i drejtohej gjykatës e t'i akuzonte ata për shpifje, gjë që nuk harronte të bënte nëpër forumet dhe blogjet e kohës. Ky person, i cili deri atëherë, për të përmbushur misionin e tij të dyshimtë, kërkonte të fitonte publicitet dhe popullaritet, duke përdorur profile të ndryshme nga një IP e vetme, por edhe duke shfrytëzuar padijen e dy personave të tjerë, të cilët i përdorte si mish për top, duke i larguar kështu nga rruga e Zotit dhe e ortodoksisë. Jemi lutur gjithmonë për ta, sepse e dinim mirë se ishin viktima të këtij njeriu, prandaj dhe jemi të gëzuar që, tashmë, i kanë kthyer shpinën këtij manipuluesi antishqiptar e antiortodoks.

Antiortodoksizmi i z. Fatmir Cici ndoshta nuk do të ishte kaq shqetësues për një pjesë të shoqërisë shqiptare, qoftë edhe për një pjesë të vogël të saj, nëse do të kufizohej në një kuadër thjesht fetar nëse nën këtë maskë nuk do të fshihej një antishqiptarizëm i thellë, tashmë i dokumentuar. Nuk është rastësi që ky njeri u dëbua prej të gjithë shqiptarëve. U dëbua fillimisht edhe prej Dioqezës Shqiptare të Amerikës, drejtuesit e së cilës ishin të parët që e nxorën përjashta. Po ashtu, dëshmitë e të ndjerit Sejfi Protopapa dhe debatet e tij me këtë person (të cilat janë ende në internet dhe në shtypin e kohës) dhe kushdo mund t'i lexojë e të kuptojë se sa i padëshiruar është ky njeri në gjirin e shqiptarizmit. Në të njëjtën mënyrë u dëbua edhe nga të gjitha Kishat Ortodokse, me të cilat erdhi në kontakt ose bashkëpunoi për një farë kohe. U dëbua edhe nga OCA, pas një vendimi zyrtar të kësaj Kishe (shih _The Orthodox Church_, NOV/DEC 2006, pg 10: DEPOSED
CICI, The Rev. Foti, who was suspended, is deposed
from all sacred functions of the Holy Priesthood and
his name is removed from the ranks of clergy of
the Orthodox Church in America by the Holy Synod
of Bishops of the Orthodox Church in America/ October
25, 2006.)

Eshtë e qartë se z. Fatmir Cici është turpi i ortodoksisë botërore. Gjithsesi, problemi i tij nuk është vetëm Kisha Orthodhokse e Shqipërisë, Kryepiskopi Anastas apo hierarkët dhe punonjësit e saj. Problemi i tij i vërtetë është mizantropia nga e cila është pushtuar. Nuk le njeri pa sharë, në kuptimin fizik dhe juridik. D.m.th. shan Kishën Orthodhokse, por edhe shqiptarët. Vini re në postimet e tij në social media si shan myslimanët në përgjithësi, jo individë të veçantë. Vini re si shan edhe bashkëfshatarët e tij kur bën fjalë për riparimin e çatisë së kishës së fshatit të tij, Nivicë Bubar.

Rishfaqet pas plot 15 vitesh heshtjeje të plotë, të cilat janë vitet që nga momenti që Kisha Ortodokse në Amerikë (OCA) e zhveshi nga prift e deri para pak kohësh, kur ky zotëri paraqitet përsëri si At Foti Cici, pa folur asnjëherë se ku shërben, kujt i shërben dhe kush e paguan.

Ky shpifës i paguar, i cili është më i urryer se një vrasës i paguar, akuzon gjithë të tjerët për skandale seksuale, për të kaluar imorale, etj., etj., në një kohë që ai vetë ka dalë nga burgjet e krimeve ordinere, pa guxuar ta pranojë këtë fakt publikisht. Etika e postimeve të tij, e frymëzuar dhe huazuar padyshim nga botimet pornografike, është provë e dukshme patologjike e gjendjes në të cilën ndodhet shëndeti i tij mendor. I vetmi ngushëllim për të mund të jetë fakti se edhe të marrët mund të hyjnë në histori. P.sh. Herostrati dogji Tempullin e Artemidës në Efes (një nga shtatë mrekullitë e botës) që ta shkruante historia. Atë që z. Fatmir Cici nuk ka kuptuar është se të marrët mund të hyjnë në histori, por nuk e bëjnë dot historinë, as nuk e shkruajnë dot atë.

----------

ilia spiro (01-03-2019)

----------


## GJIKSANA

Fenomeni "Fatmir (Foti) Cici", në kuptimin e ekzistencës së një organizmi të gjallë shumëqelizor, i cili eksitohet nga prania rreth tij e shoqërisë njerëzore, e një komuniteti apo e një individi, që merr frymë, jeton, vepron e përparon pa i marrë leje atij (këto fjalë janë në një farë mase perifrazim i një thënieje të famshme të të ndjerit Sejfi Protopapa për këtë person), përbën rast të veçantë për fushat e psikologjisë dhe psikiatrisë. Rast të veçantë përbën edhe intensiteti i shpërthimeve histerike dhe sasia e shkumëzimeve të tij sa herë që instinktet ziliqare, prej të cilave komandohet, e sinjalizojnë se Kisha Orthodhokse e Shqipërisë, Kryepiskopi, hierarkia dhe anëtarët e saj ecin përpara, pavarësisht sulmeve dhe shpifjeve, që dëgjohen prej gojës së tij, por që në fakt burojnë nga faktorë të tjerë, të ndryshëm çdo herë, por gjithmonë po kaq keqdashës ndaj Kishës sonë. E themi dhe e rithemi se ky njeri, krejtësisht i pafaftë e tërësisht i paditur e i pashkolluar, por mbi të gjitha, i paralizuar deri në palcë nga dembelizmi i tij legjendar i tipit stambolljan, e ka të pamundur të sigurojë mbijetesën e vet në rrugë të ndershme, aq më tepër të përparojë në dije, në virtyt e në jetë shoqërore.

 Z. Fatmir Cici u përball me jetën e vërtetë, me realitetin e ashpër të mbijetesës, kur i mbaruan dhrahmitë që merrte për shumë vite me radhë nga Ministria e jashtme e Greqisë, kur të gjithë ata që e ndihmonin e kuptuan më në fund se lajkat dhe sahanlëpirjet e tij ishin një mashtrim. E vetmja mundësi reale që i mbetej ishte të kthehej në Shqipëri e të ofronte edhe ai ndihmesën e tij në veprën e ringritjes së Kishës prej Kryepiskopit Anastas. Gjithsesi, kjo nuk mund të ishte një zgjidhje për të, sepse puna, për më tepër vështirësitë e jashtëzakonshme që ekzistonin atëherë Shqipëri, ishin në antitezë të plotë me mënyrën e jetesës dhe luksin që ai ëndërronte.

Instinkti i tij i mbijetesës mbizotëroi ndaj çdo lloji tjetër etike e morali njerëzor, larg çdo parimi e virtyti të krishterë, përtej traditave dhe zakoneve të vendit ku ishte rritur e edukuar, pse jo, edhe larg moralit të familjes nga rridhte. Në mënyrë që të hapte një portë të re mbijetese të rehatshme, shfrytëzoi zërat, kritikat dhe pakënaqësinë që dëgjoheshin e një pjese të diasporës shqiptare në SHBA kundër zgjedhjes së një shtetasi grek në drejtimin e Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë. “Papritur e papandehur”, një ditë të bukur e plot diell, e shpalli veten të persekutuar prej Kryepiskopit Anastas për shkak të bindjeve të tij antigreke!!! Largimi i tij nga perspektiva e bashkëpunimit me Kishën e Shqipërisë dhe orientimi përtej oqeanit me këtë pretekst ishte qesharak edhe për faktin se ishte vetë Kryepiskopi Anastas që e dërgoi në Angli për të mësuar anglisht, gjë që i dha atij mundësinë të shkonte fillimisht në SHBA e më pas në Kanada. Lojërat e tij me Dioqezën e atjeshme Shqiptare, me krerët e nderuar të saj, me të ndjerin Sejfi Protopapa e plot të tjerë, janë të njohura për publikun. Siç e thamë edhe në postimin e parë, diaspora shqiptare ishte e para që i tregoi rrugën këtij shpifësi e ngatërrestari të sëmurë. Të mos harrojmë se në vitet kur ky njeri luftonte me tërbim Kryepiskopin Anastas dhe Dioqezën Shqiptare të Amerikës, fundamentalizmi islamik po shtrinte kthetrat e tij në gjithë Ballkanin postkomunist.

Erdhi dita që mbijetesa e tij, sipas kritereve që ai vetë kishte vendosur për kushtet e jetesës, nuk mund të sigurohej në mënyrë tjetër, përveçse të vishte raso. E vërteta është se ky vendim nuk përbënte kurrë prioritet për jetën e tij, edhe pse kishte premtuar shumë herë, si p.sh. para profesorëve të fakultetit teologjik në Athinë për të siguruar trajtim të veçantë gjatë provimeve, përpara Kryepiskopit Anastas që të siguronte letra rekomandimi për vazhdimin e dhënies së bursës nga Ministria e Jashtme e Greqisë etj. Rasoja që padenjësisht arriti të vishte, i rriti mjaft aksionet e veta në bursën e propagandës antiortodokse në Shqipëri. Duke u paraqitur si një prift erudit e patriot i zjarrtë, shtypi shqiptar i kohës, i financuar pa asnjë dyshim nga përkrahësit e kësaj propagande, i dhanë hapësirë të mjaftë këtij njeriu, i cili, në realitet, nuk është në gjendje as të shkruajë saktë emrin e tij. Ndërkohë, me profile të shumëfishta në internet, krijoi një atmosferë terrori kundër atyre pak besimtarëve që kishin mundësi në ato vite të kishin kompjuterin e tyre dhe një lidhje interneti (në Shqipëri operohej ende me lidhje dial up, me shpejtësi minimale, me shkëputje të shpeshta e vonesa të mërzitshme). Shumë shpejt, pas një sensibilizimi të gjithanshëm të besimtarëve orthodhoksë brenda dhe jashtë vendit, këtij shpifësi dhe ngatërrestari iu dha një përgjigje e fuqishme si në internet, ashtu edhe në shtypin shqiptar, jehona e së cilës vazhdon të dëgjohet deri sot, madje edhe në këtë Forum. OCA e dëboi nga radhët e veta dhe ia hoqi rason, ndërsa shtypi shqiptar, ose më saktë ato gazeta që e kishin promovuar këtë person në emër të luftës kundër Kryepiskopit Anastas, u turpëruan përjetë. “Heroi” i tyre u plasi para hundës si një flluskë sapuni.

Përpara se të kalojmë tek arsyet e rishfaqjes së këtij personi, pas plot 15 vitesh inekzistence absolute, le të sqarojmë me pak fjalë gënjeshtrën dhe mashtrimin mbi të cilin u ndërtua “fenomeni Fatmir (Foti) Cici”. Së pari, kalimi i kufirit me Greqinë si refugjat dhe paraqitja e tij përpara autoriteteve policore me një letërnjoftim me emrin “Foti” dhe jo Fatmir, siç e kishte në të vërtetë, si dhe me deklarimin se rridhte nga minoriteti grek. Së dyti, fshehja e faktit se ishte një ish i dënuar me pesë muaj burg për krime ordinere (plagosje personi me paramendim). Së treti, përqasja me qarqe vorioepirote, para të cilave deklaroi se ishte një ish i burgosur politik i regjimit komunist për shkak të bindjeve fetare dhe dëshirës që gjoja kishte shprehur për të studiuar për teologji. Së katërti, parregullsia ligjore në pranimin e tij në fakultetin teologjik të Athinës. Z. Fatmir Cici ka mbaruar shkollën e mesme bujqësore në Delvinë, shkollë e cila, sipas ligjit të atëhershëm, bazuar në kurrikulën e saj, lejonte vazhdimin e studimeve të larta vetëm në degët veterinari dhe agronomi. Për shkak të paqartësive që ekzistonin në atë periudhë (1991) dhe të mungesës së korrespodencës zyrtare mes dy ministrive të arsimit, z. Fatmir Cici nuk paraqiti kurrë një dokument të tillë. Pra, diploma e tij, është e pavlefshme. Së pesti, diploma e siguruar prej tij në fakultetin teologjik të Athinës është siguruar në rrugë të pandershme. Gjatë gjithë kohës ka kërkuar trajtim të veçantë në provime, nuk ka marrë kurrë pjesë në provime me shkrim për gjoja vështirësi në gjuhën greke, e mbi të gjitha, u ka kërkuar profesorëve ta ndihmojnë të kalojë provimet sepse kërkon të kthehet sa më parë në Shqipëri për të ndihmuar Kryepiskopin Anastas.

Kalojmë tek arsyet e rishfaqjes së këtij personi, pas një periudhe kaq të gjatë. Të theksojmë se periudha në të cilën ky person nuk është bërë i gjallë është mjaft e gjatë (2004 – 2019). Mosha e tij gjatë kësaj kohe është luhatur nga 36 në 51 vjeç. Bëhet fjalë për vitet më produktive të jetës së një njeriu dhe për gati gjysmën e viteve të punës që duhen për të fituar pension të plotë. Vërtet, a ka njeri që të mendojë se patriotizmi dhe besimi i një njeriu, i cili shkul faqet, bërtet e ngjiret se është gati të japë jetën për to, por për plot 15 vite nuk bëhet i gjallë, pastaj papritur shfaqet përsëri si gjykatës i të gjallëve e të vdekurve?

Përgjigjja është shumë e thjeshtë. Ky njeri mungoi për një kohë kaq të gjatë sepse askush nuk mund t’i ngarkonte misione si ato të mëparshmet, pa pasur raso. Rasoja ishte dhe do të jetë e vetmja vlerë e këtij njeriu, me anë të së cilës mund të sigurojë treg pune dhe klientelë. Ndërkohë, ne e dimë tashmë se ai është zhveshur nga çdo detyrë e funksion nga Kisha Orthodhokse. Në momentin që jemi duke folur, nuk ekziston në asnjë organikë të asnjë Kishe Orthodhokse në botë. Pra, nuk mund të ketë raso. Nuk e dimë nëse ka xhybe, por raso nuk mund të ketë. Deri tani, megjithëse janë të shumtë ata që e kanë ftuar të thotë se cilës Kishe i përket, nuk guxon të përgjigjet. Personalisht, jam i bindur se rasoja e tij është “virtuale”, imagjinare, ashtu si dhe emri që përdor (At Foti).

Ky është mashtrimi i radhës i këtij supermashtruesi dhe shpifësi me pagesë. Vetëm se i ka bërë hesapet pa hanxhinë. Kutërbimi i atyre që e kanë ngarkuar me misionin e radhës është tepër i rëndë për të mos u nuhatur dhe tepër afër për të mos e kuptuar se cilët janë. Vetëm se kësaj radhe, kocka që pret si shpërblim, do t’i ngecet në grykë. Kohët kanë ndryshuar. Populli thotë se kjo është koha e  maskarenjve, dhe kështu mund të jetë, por edhe ne prandaj jemi këtu: që t’u tregojmë vendin maskarenjve.

----------


## GJIKSANA

Fenomeni Fatmir (Foti) Cici do të kalonte, pa dyshimin më të vogël, pa u vënë re nga askush sikur ky njeri të mos kishte veshur raso dhe të mos përdorej si marionetë nga të tjerë pikërisht për hir të kësaj rasoje që mbante. Si njeri i paditur e i keqarsimuar, por edhe për shkak të errësimit të logjikës nga etja për të fituar sa më shpejt 30 asprat nga shitja e besimit, nuk mori parasysh asnjëherë lakuriqësinë e veprimeve të tij në një botë globale, ku shqiptarët janë të kudondodhur, ku informacioni qarkullon me shpejtësinë e dritës e ku gënjeshtra, e cila në kohë më të vjetra i kishte këmbët e shkurtra, sot nuk ka këmbë fare. Zvarritet si gjarpri, të kafshon si gjarpri, por edhe i shtypet koka si gjarprit.

E vetmja shpresë që rishfaqja e z. Fatmir Cici, pas një heshtjeje të thellë 15-vjeçare, të gëzonte reputacionin e një njeriu të ndershëm, konsekuent e të panjollë, do të ishte ose një goditje cerebrale në rang kombëtar, një humbje e kujtesës kolektive. Por ja që, lavdi Zotit, kujtesa e shoqërisë shqiptare është plotësisht e shëndetshme dhe ne jemi në gjendje t'i kujtojmë atij prapësitë e të kaluarës. Vërtet që në këto 15 vite ka dalë një brez i ri, i cili ndoshta nuk e ka dëgjuar ndonjëherë këtë emër, as bëmat dhe veprimet e tij kundër Kishës sonë, por që i ka të gjitha mundësitë të informohet, që fenomene të tilla, si fenomeni Fatmir (Foti) Cici të mos ngrenë kurrë më kokë. Njohja e të kaluarës është investimi më i mirë për të ardhmen. Ekziston një shprehje, që thotë se *kush nuk njeh të kaluarën, është i detyruar ta rijetojë atë*, e kjo nuk duhet të ndodhë, nuk do ta lejojmë që të ndodhë.

E veçanta e fenomenit Fatmir Foti Cici është se ky njeri, për të bërë të besueshme shpifjet e tij kundër të tjerëve, përpiqet të fshehë të kaluarën e vet me kaq gënjeshtra e deformime, saqë mund të them me plot gojën se, nëse ka një njeri që duhet ta padisë për shpifje këtë njeri, është vetë vetja e tij!!! Po sjell vetëm një shembull të vogël. Në postimin tim të mëparshëm kam shkruar se ai ka kaluar kufirin me një letërnjoftim me emrin “Foti”.  Në lidhje me këtë, në faqen e tij në facebook  (https://www.facebook.com/search/top/...epa=SEARCH_BOX), z. Fatmir Cici shkruan:

_..emrin nuk e kam ndryshuar në Greqi, por në Shqipëri, në vitin 1990, para pagëzimit. Për hir të historisë, këshilli i fshatit (Nivicë) m’a rrëzoi dy herë kërkesën për ndryshim emri (1989 & 1990), derisa i bëra kërkesë Këshillit të Bashkuar të zonës, siç quhej atëbotë... Ndërsa prisja të merrja letërnjoftimin me emrin e krishterë (bashkangjitur), i cili u lëshua mbas disa muajsh nga vendimi i ndryshimit të emrit, me trazirat politike të fundvitit 1990 në Shqipëri, vendosa të largohem për në Greqi në fillim të janarit “nga mali”, pa pasaportë, me të vetmin qëllim për të studiuar teologji, siç e arrita.
_
Dhe më poshtë: 

_Përderisa u linda mbas ndalimit të fesë, emrat tradicionalë në fshatin tonë ishin ndaluar, gjë që dëshmohet edhe tek emrat e bashkmoshatarëve të mi në Nivicë. Vetëm njëri nga shokët e klasës kishte emër ortodoks, i cili e kishte siguruar me ndërhyrje, sepse ishte i fundit dhe emri i gjyshit nuk ishte marrë më parë në familjen e tij. Kështu më tha im atë, kur e pyeta se pse...

Urojmë që një ditë Kisha jonë t'i pranojë emrat shqiptarë, siç kanë bërë kisha të tjera ortodokse, për emrat në gjuhët e tyre, pa qenë e nevojshme të kalojmë në labirinthe të tilla._

Po mirë, more z. Fatmir, përse e ndryshove emrin pikërisht në 24 janar të vitit 1990, kur zotrote kishe gati një muaj që ndodheshe në Kampin e Refugjatëve të Kallpaqit? Hajde po e pranojmë që ti kishe ndërgjegje të theksuar ortodokse dhe doje me “patjetër” të vije në vend padrejtësinë që të bëri regjimi, duke mos i lejuar prindërit e tu të të vinin një emër ortodoks. Pse nuk prite momentin e pagëzimit për ta bërë një gjë të tillë? Pse nuk bëre si mijëra ortodoksë të tjerë, që u pagëzuan me emër të krishterë, por mbajtën edhe emrin e tyre në dokumentet zyrtare (për shumë arsye). Hajde, e zëmë se edhe këtu ke të drejtë. Por nuk po kuptojmë kur ke të drejtë, kur thua se duhej të çliroheshe nga emri “Fatmir” në shenjë proteste ndaj përdhunës së sistemit komunist, apo kur thua se Kisha jonë duhet t'i pranojë emrat shqiptarë, siç kanë bërë kisha të tjera ortodokse, për emrat në gjuhët e tyre?

Nuk e di nëse ky njeri ka ndonjë njeri që i shkon pas vullnetarisht e pa ndonjë interes, por nëse ka, edhe vetëm argumenti i mësipërm arrin edhe tepron për t’u përmendur nga kjo letargji e thellë e për të kuptuar se duhet të jetë tepër trutharë që t’i zërë besë një mashtruesi të tillë. Gjithsesi, aventura e Fatmir Cicit me emrin e tij nuk mbaron këtu. Kur OCA e dëboi nga radhët e saj, ai shfaqej në internet me emrin Fatmir Cici, pra me një emër që, sipas atyre që shkruan në faqen e tij të facebook-ut, ai vetë e kishte refuzuar si atavizëm komunist. Para se të shkarkohej nga çdo detyrë priftërore, në bazë të karakterit të postimeve, shfaqej me të dy emrat (Fatmir dhe Foti). Gjithsesi, kur u bënte qejfin qarqeve terroriste islamike, përdorte vetëm emrin Fatmir. A është në gjendje ky njeri të shpjegojë se si ka mundësi që ka përdorur emrin Fatmir, të vetëm apo të kombinuar, në një kohë që ai vetë e ka refuzuar atë me bindje të plotë, siç e pranon edhe vetë?

Tani edhe diçka të fundit për postimin e sotëm. Ky mashtrues, në faqen e tij në facebook, u referohet akuzave, që gjoja i drejtojnë klerikë ortodoksë të KOASH dhe njerëz të saj, si p.sh. se është me origjinë myslimane apo ka ikur në Amerikë me pasaportë greke. Një gjë e tillë nuk mund të jetë e vërtetë, sepse klerikë dhe teologë të Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë e kanë denoncuar hapur, me emër e mbiemër e me të dhëna të sakta për çdo veprim të tij antiortodoks e antishqiptar. Denoncimet e tyre janë edhe sot në arkivat e gazetës NGJALLJA dhe në arkivat e shtypit shqiptar të asaj kohe. Material mjaft i besueshëm gjendet edhe sot në këtë forum, të cilit, për faktet që sjell, nuk mund t’i hiqet asnjë presje (https://www.forumishqiptar.com/threa...fera-shqiptare). Asnjëherë nuk janë shkruar gjëra të paqena, sepse etika e kësaj Kishe dhe e besimtarëve të saj nuk e lejon shpifjen. Çdo gjë që është shkruar, shkruhet e do të shkruhet, ishte, është dhe do të jetë e gjithmonë e dokumentuar, prandaj dhe e vërtetë.

----------


## GJIKSANA

*Kërkoj ndjesë nga lexuesit e kësaj teme, me lutjen se kush ka informacion nëse ky njeri është me raso këtë moment dhe në ç' Kishë shërben, le të na informojë. Ai vetë nuk përgjigjet në mesazhet që dhjetëra vetë i kanë drejtuar në faqen e tij të facebook-ut. Dhe jo vetëm që nuk u përgjigjet, por edhe i fshin ato. *

----------


## GJIKSANA

Sa herë që nis të shkruaj diçka për z. Fatmir Cici, i cili quhet edhe Fotaq, po aq herë më vjen ndot dhe për të vjellë, sepse një njeri i tillë, që mohon dhe rimohon emrin e vet, fenë, atdheun, baltën ku ka lindur, që shpif e sajon lloj-lloj akuzash edhe për njerëz që e kanë përkrahur e ndihmuar në kohë të vështira, që u ngul thikën pas shpine shokëve e miqve, që urren patologjikisht këdo që ecën përpara në jetë, që lufton këdo që gëzon respektin e shoqërisë, që anatematizon këdo që mund të vlejë qoftë edhe një fije më shumë se ai (në fakt, më shumë se ai vlejnë të gjithë), duhet flakur në koshin e plehrave. Por ja që pikërisht këtu fillon problemi. Epidemitë më të rrezikshme dhe ndotjet më të mëdha të mjedisit fillojnë pikërisht nga kazanët e plehrave, atje ku pisllëqet dhe fëlliqësirat organike që kemi flakur, dekompozohen, kthehen në kalbësira, duke u shndërruar në vatra të rrezikshme për shëndetin e njeriut dhe natyrën. Është ky mendim që më jep kurajën e duhur për të vazhduar në rrugën e diskreditimit të tij të plotë, me shpresën se, në kohën që jetojmë, edhe plehrat mund të bëhen të dobishme nëse riciklohen. Për pasojë, diskreditimi i tij nuk duhet parë si një gjest jomiqësor, por si një kontribut dashamirës për një riciklim të suksesshëm dhe kthim të shpejtë të tij në gjirin e shoqërisë njerëzore.

Përderisa procesi i riciklimit të tij jo vetëm që nuk ka përfunduar, por as nuk ka filluar ende, detyra ime është të vazhdoj të paraqes fakte, argumente dhe dokumente, të cilat ai as që e merr guximin ti kundërshtojë e ti hedhë poshtë, ashtu siç nuk ka guxuar edhe në të kaluarën. Në këto raste ai zgjedh heshtjen, si p.sh. në rastin kur ai nuk ka guxuar të thotë nëse është dënuar apo me pesë muaj heqje lirie për plagosje personi me paramendim.

Në postimin e mëparshëm unë pata burrërinë të citoj drejtpërdrejt e me besnikëri të plotë ato që ai vetë ka shkruar për historinë e ndryshimit të emrit të vet në adresën që ai ka në facebook, madje dhashë edhe linkun, në mënyrë që kushdo që lexon atë postim, të ketë mundësinë të krijojë një ide objektivisht të qartë për ato që thuhen këtu me ndershmëri dhe transparencë të plotë. Këtë do bëj edhe tani. Në të njëjtën faqe të facebook-ut (https://www.facebook.com/search/top/...epa=SEARCH_BOX), z, Fatmir Cici, i cili mësuam se quhet Fotaq, ka një postim me titull SIMONIA NË KORÇË: Shitblerja e hirit hyjnor, në të cilin akuzon Mitropolitin e Korçës, Hirësi Joanin, se gjoja, këto 20 vitet e fundit, ka futur një risi në jetën kishtare të kësaj Mitropolie, atë të ankandit të ikonave, ku në 6 janar, të Kremten e Ujit të Bekuar, besimtarët marrin ikona të kishës për 40 ditë rresht kundrejt një pagese në të holla. Këtë ai e quan simoni, duke e argumentuar pikërisht kështu:

_Kjo risi me ikonat është bërë tashmë pjesë e traditës ortodokse në Korçë për dy dhjetëvjeçarë. Nuk ka nevojë të jesh gjeni apo i shenjtë, që të rrokësh me mendje diçka kaq flagrante: Kur dikush shet dhe blen hirin e Zotit, ai apo ajo kryen simoni!
_
Dhe vazhdon më poshtë, duke na shpjeguar (si teolog i aftë që është!!!) se çfarë është simonia:

_Për parantezë, simonia nuk e mori emrin nga të pafetë apo fetë e tjera, por nga veprimet e një besimtari të pagëzuar, i krishteri Simon Magjistari, i cili iu ofroi para dy apostujve të Krishtit, Pjetrit dhe Joanit, që ti shisnin hirin e Shpirtit të Shenjtë, në mënyrë që ky pastaj ta shiste tek të tjerët, duke iu vënë duart mbi krye (Veprat e Apostujve 8:924)._

Sigurisht që ky njeri, siç e kam shkruar edhe në postimet e mëparshme, është krejt analfabet. Nuk di të as të lexojë, por edhe sikur të arrijë ndonjëherë të mësojë të lexojë, ska për të arritur kurrë të kuptojë atë që do të lexojë. Simon Magjistari nuk kërkoi të blinte hirin e Shpirtit të Shenjtë, por pushtetin, në mënyrë që të jepte edhe ky Shpirt të Shenjtë nëpërmjet vendosjes së duarve mbi kryet e dikujt (Vepr. 8.19). Ky pushtet ishte pushteti që kishin nxënësit e Krishtit, nxënësit e nxënësve, d.m.th. episkopët e atëhershëm e deri tek episkopët e ditëve të sotme. Me fjalë të tjera, simonia është hirotonisja e dikujt në klerik ose promovimi i një kleriku në një ofiq më të lartë kishtar kundrejt një pagese në para. Këto që shkruan ky njeri i paditur nuk kanë asnjë lidhje me simoninë. Kanë lidhje vetëm me shpirtligësinë e tij, me zilinë patologjike që e ka pushtuar në trup e në shpirt dhe, padyshim, me shkallën e ulët të intelektit.

Kalojmë tani tek helmi që derdh kundër Mitropolitit të Korçës, Hirësi Joanit, se gjoja ankandi i ikonave është një risi e tij dhe jo një traditë e vjetër, që vjen nga thellësia e shekujve deri në ditët e sotme. Në fakt, tradita e ankandit të ikonave, për arsye të ndryshme, ka qenë dhe vazhdon të jetë mjaft e përhapur në zonat lindore fqinje të kësaj Mitropolie, d.m.th. në zonën e Maqedonisë Perëndimore dhe në Thesali të Greqisë, në viset e Manastirit (Bitolia) të Maqedonisë së Veriut, në Bullgari, por edhe në zonën e Janinës. E njëjta traditë ka kaluar edhe në kishat shqiptare të Amerikës nëpërmjet emigrantëve të parë që shkuan atje në fund të shek. të 19-të e në fillimet e shekulli të 20-të, një pjesë e madhe e të cilëve ishin me origjinë nga Korça.

Le të sjellim disa shembuj se si dhe ku  zbatohet në Greqi tradita e ankandit. Në fshatin Krane të Elasonës (Thesali) të gjithë besimtarët e zonës mblidhen për të marrë pjesë në të kremten e Dritave, e cila fillon me Liturgjinë Hyjnore të Shën Vasilit dhe me korin e grave, por edhe të të gjithë besimtarëve të tjerë, që psalin përlëshoren e ditës.  Pak para përlëshmit të Liturgjisë Hyjnore, sigurisht edhe para Ajazmës së Madhe, prifti shfaqet përpara Portës së Bukur dhe prej andej nxjerr në ankand fillimisht kryqin, pastaj ikonën e Pagëzimit të Krishtit, pastaj ikonën e shën Joan Pararendësit dhe, në vazhdim, dhjetëra ikona të tjera shenjtorësh, duke zbatuar kështu një traditë që, sipas një studiuesi të zonës, ndoshta i ka rrënjët në periudhën e Bizantit. Kush dëshiron të dijë më shumë, mund të hapë linkun përkatës (https://www.elassonanews.gr/%CF%84%C...%CE%AC-%CE%B5/). Në lidhje me vjetërsinë e kësaj tradite në Maqedoninë Perëndimore (Greqi) mund të shikoni këtu: https://www.pemptousia.gr/2016/01/it...on-theofanion/. Në zonën e Grevenasë ankandi i ikonave kryhet pas mbarimit të Liturgjisë Hyjnore. Kush fiton ankandin, merr ikonën dhe të gjithë së bashku shkojnë përreth kishëzave që rrethojnë fshatin, duke kënduar kalendat e Dritave (http://grevenamedia.gr/to-ethimo-ton...n-fotografies/). Me të njëjtën mënyrë e me po aq nderim ndaj traditës së vjetër realizohet ankandi i ikonave edhe në fshatin Mikrovalto të Kozanit (http://www.mikrovalto.gr/index.php?o...7-36&Itemid=98).

Shembuj të tillë ka shumë edhe nga historia e kohëve më të vjetra. P.sh. në vitet e Ali Pashës, në zonën e Zagorit të Janinës u krye një ankand për ikonën e shenjtorit që kremtonte dhe që ishte mbrojtësi i zonës. Ngjarja bëri bujë të madhe, sepse fituesi i ankandit ishte një kriminel, që quhej Jannis Rentzos, i cili kishte vrarë 42 banorë të zonës, por që në atë kohë ishte i amnistuar dhe donte të tregonte se kishte filluar një jetë të re.

Pra, që të mos zgjatemi shumë, tradita e ankandit në Korçë nuk është gjetje apo risi e Hirësi Joanit. Është një traditë shumëshekullore, e cila jo vetëm që nuk është harruar, por edhe nderohet me madhështi të plotë kudo e kurdoherë, në forma e mënyra të ndryshme. Nuk ka arsye që të ndalohet, përkundrazi, ka shumë arsye që të respektohet, ashtu siç bën edhe Hirësi Joani. Në një rast, në Greqi, kur një prift u përpoq që ta ndalonte këtë traditë, besimtarët reaguan, duke i thënë se kjo është një traditë e vjetër, të cilën kështu e gjetëm dhe kështu do tua lemë fëmijëve tanë.

Kjo është e vërteta e ankandit të ikonave, të paktin në aspektin historik. Në aspektin shpirtëror, kjo e vërtetë bëhet akoma më mbresëlënëse e më prekëse, sepse dëshmon për vazhdimësinë e shprehjes së dashurisë dhe solidaritetit të besimtarëve ortodoksë të një komuniteti të caktuar ndaj njerëzve në nevojë. Paratë që grumbullon Kisha janë para që shpenzohen, në radhë të parë, për njerëzit në nevojë. Por edhe kur një pjesë e tyre shpenzohen p.sh. për riparime apo për nevoja të kësaj natyre, përsëri ato shkojnë drejtpërdrejt në familjet e punëtoreve që kryejnë këto punime. Në aspektin teologjik, ankandi i ikonave nuk është kritikuar kurrë, sepse në thelb, nuk ka asnjë ndryshim p.sh. nga qiriri që ndezin në kishë besimtarët, vlera e të cilit është gjithmonë më e vogël sesa ajo që ata hedhin në arkën e kishës.

Dihet se historikisht, në të gjitha kohët, vepra e predikimit të Ungjillit të Krishtit është mbështetur financiarisht nga besimtarët. Madje edhe vetë Krishti me nxënësit e vet ndihmoheshin ekonomikisht nga pasuesit e tyre. Lidhur me këto forma financimi, mund ti hidhni një sy edhe një shkrimi në faqen zyrtare të Mitropolisë së Shenjtë të Korçës:    https://www.mitropoliaeshenjtekorce....ve-si-nje.html. Në aspektin moral, të hollat që besimtarët e kësaj Mitropolie derdhin në arkën e Kishës me mënyra e forma të ndryshme (një nga ato është edhe ankandi i ikonave), depozitohen, ruhen dhe përdoren me transparencë të plotë. Nuk lihet asnjë shteg për abuzim apo keqpërdorim të tyre.

Gjithsesi, kushdo që viziton Korçën, këtë kopsht me të vërtetë të lulëzuar e të perëndibekuar të ortodoksisë në Shqipëri, me besimtarë të zjarrtë e të devotshëm, besnikë të traditës së mrekullueshme të të parëve të tyre, me një bari shpirtëror të përkushtuar tërësisht ndaj tyre, e kupton që në shikim të parë se, këtu, hiri i Perëndisë derdhet pa kursim. Kishat e qytetit, të gjitha të mirëmbajtura e me sendet e nevojshme, mbushen plot e përplot me besimtarë të të gjitha moshave, mes të cilëve edhe shumë të rinj. Eshtë padyshim Mitropolia më e organizuar në Shqipëri në të gjitha aspektet, që ka përqafuar me zell e përkushtim idetë e veprës misionare të Kryepiskopit Anastas.

Z. Fatmir Cici, i cili sapo na ka thënë se emri i tij i vërtetë është Fotaq, e di shumë mirë këtë, por ja që kocka që i kanë hedhur, si i vetmi mjet mbijetese, e bën këtë njeri të lehë ashtu siç e diktojnë të tjerët. Ky njeri, në gjysmë e kusur shekulli ekzistence biologjike, që nuk ka arritur ende të nxjerrë bukën e gojës me meritat e veta, që ka pritur gjithmonë me gavetë në dorë ti hedhin ndonjë lugë çorbë për të mbajtur frymën gjallë, na dalka gjykatës i një komuniteti të tërë, i një komuniteti që ai, edhe sikur të zhytet në pështymat e anëtarëve të tij, duhet tua dijë për nder të madh e privilegj.

----------


## GJIKSANA

Postimi i djeshëm zbuloi publikisht lakuriqësinë e z. Fatmir Cici (i cili quhet edhe Fotaq), analfabetizmin e tij legjendar, paditurinë dhe mungesën e theksuar të kulturës, cilësi këto që, të ndërthurura edhe me shpirtligësinë, smirën dhe mizantropinë që e karakterizojnë, plotësojnë me të dhëna të mjaftueshme kartelën e tij mjekësore, që i kemi hapur 15 vite më parë në këtë Forum. Sigurisht që postimi i djeshëm ishte vetëm një pjesë shumë e vogël e atyre që do të vijojnë. Gjithsesi, duhet të pranojmë se ky njeri, edhe pse i zhytur në llumin e analfabetizmit e të ligësisë, edhe pse nuk e ka kulturën e duhur për të analizuar tekste si postimi në fjalë, u detyrua të bëjë faqen shollë e të nxjerrë në faqen e tij në facebook një version të korrigjuar të postimit të mëparshëm (që e kishte titulluar SIMONI NË KORÇË  Shitblerja e hirit hyjnor, me një titull të ri: SAKRILEGJI I ANKANDIT TË IKONAVE. Jam në dijeni se dje kanë shkuar me dhjetëra mesazhe me komente ironike e batuta pikante në adresën e tij të facebook-ut (të cilat i fshin menjëherë). Me sa duket, besimtarët ortodoksë, të cilëve nuk u mungon humori, sidomos atyre nga Korça, gjetën një rast të mirë për tu argëtuar me këtë gaztor cirku.

Si të mos qeshësh me këtë njeri, kur ngul këmbë me kompetencë të plotë se ankandi i ikonave është simoni, por sapo merr shuplakën e radhës, i ndërron emrin duke e quajtur sakrilegj?!!! Si mund të ndërrohen emrat kështu? Ndoshta ngaqë ia ka marrë dorën kësaj pune. Siç ndryshon edhe emrin e vet. Në fillim Fatmir, pastaj Fotaq, pastaj Foti, pastaj Foti-Fatmir, pastaj vetëm Fatmir, pastaj prapë Foti dhe, tani së fundi, përsëri Fotaq. Por nuk është vetëm ndërrimi i emrit. Janë edhe nuancat që i jep emrit sipas padronit që i shërben: Fotaq, Fotis, Fotios, Foti

Deri tani e dinim mirë se ky njeri i lëpin mirë sahanët. Vini re tani se si e mësuam të lëpijë edhe pështymat e veta!

Në postimin e parë akuzon Hirësi Joanin se është ai që ka imponuar tek besimtarët praktikën e ankandit të ikonave dhe se nuk ka qenë kurrë pjesë e traditës ortodokse të Korçës, fragment të cilin e kemi cituar tekstualisht edhe në postimin e djeshëm:

_Kjo risi me ikonat është bërë tashmë pjesë e traditës ortodokse në Korçë për dy dhjetëvjeçarë._

Në postimin e dytë e gëlltit të plotë të gjithë fjalinë duke e zëvendësuar me një të re: 

_Në të kaluarën, paratë që mblidheshin nga besimtarët i jepeshin dhimojerondisë, dhe jo Mitropolitit, siç ndodh sot. Ato para përdoreshin për bursa studimi dhe për qëllime bamirësie, për të ndihmuar jetimët, etj._

Po mirë, ky Fotaqi nuk thoshte se është risi e Hirësi Joanit ankandi i ikonave? Nuk shkruante se është aplikuar në këta dy dhjetëvjeçarët e fundit? I thoshte dhe i shkruante, por ja që fuqia e të vërtetës dhe reagimet e opinionit ortodoks e detyruan ti gëlltisë këto shpifje me një frymë. Fakti që nuk ka ende kërkuar falje lë për të dëshiruar, por gjithsesi, mund të konsiderohet si një përpjekje fillestare, si hap i parë i këtij njeriu drejt procesit të riciklimit të plehrave që përmenda në postimin e djeshëm. Duhet të jemi të ndërgjegjshëm se nuk është punë e lehtë të shndërrosh një plehrë në send të dobishëm, pavarësisht se nuk ka gjë që nuk arrihet me punë e përpjekje të vazhdueshme e këmbëngulëse. Unë dëshiroj ta siguroj këtë njeri se ka për të gëlltitur shumë e shumë të tjera. Rruga që hapet përpara nuk ka kthim prapa. Nuk ka prehje, nuk ka paqe, nuk ka qetësi pa i shkuar asaj deri në fund.

Vazhdojmë përsëri atje ku e lamë. Duke dashur të anashkalojë me marifet gëlltitjet e shpifjeve të veta, të paktën të atyre shpifjeje që e kanë shndërruar këto ditët e fundit në hero barsoletash, intensifikon ato shpifje që me të vërtetë nuk meritojnë përgjigje në nivel mediesh sociale (por që gjithsesi do të marrin përgjigjen e duhur shumë shpejt  ky është një premtim solemn nga ana ime), duke dashur të fshehë turpin prej zhburrërimit publik të tij në këtë forum e në mjaft media të tjera. Madje për të mbuluar disi lakuriqësinë e injorancës së vet, të cilën tërthorazi e ka pranuar edhe vetë, përpiqet ti japë mësime drejtshkrimi të gjuhës shqipe artikujshkruesve të faqes zyrtare të Mitropolisë së Korçës. Përpara se ta këshilloj të mos i futet kësaj rruge, se do ti nxjerr bojën për çdo tekst që ka postuar ose do të postojë në të ardhmen, dua ta pyes se ku e ka mësuar ai shqipen e pastër? Në shkollën fillore të Nivicë Bubarit? Në stallat e Shkollës së Mesme Bujqësore Namik Delvina në Gjizarat kur milte lopët, apo kur mbillte domate në bahçet e kësaj shkolle në Beqir Efend? Mos vallë në burgjet e kriminelëve ordinerë, apo në pllajat e fshatit, kur ushqente bletët me sheqer Maliqi? Mos vallë në Greqi, kur bënte sikur nuk dinte asnjë fjalë shqip, apo në Amerikë, kur bënte përkthyesin e greqishtes? 

Ndoshta është momenti për të kujtuar batutën e famshme të Brahushit: 

"*Bishti i Qenit është i shtrembër. Atë sado që ta tërheqësh, prapë i shtrembur do ngelet*"!!

Kush nuk e mban mend, ky është linku:

----------


## GJIKSANA

Paniku që e ka mbërthyer z. Fatmir Cici (i cili ngul këmbë se emrin e ka Fotaq) këto ditët e fundit bëhet çdo ditë e më i dukshëm. Fakti që ortodoksët e Shqipërisë janë vënë sërish në lëvizje, si edhe 15 vite më parë, por kësaj herë të vendosur për t’i dhënë fund një herë e mirë këtij fenomeni të përçmuar antishqiptarizmi e antiortodoksizmi, “karriera” e të cilit ka kaluar nëpër gjirizet më të errëta të errëta të imoralitetit njerëzor. Mjafton të përmendim se në moshën 20 vjeçare, kur sapo kishte mbaruar Shkollën e Mesme Bujqësore në Delvinë, tentoi të vriste bashkëfshatarin e tij për shkaqe banale. U dënua me pesë muaj heqje lirie dhe vetëm për hir të moshës relativisht të re dhe disa lidhjeve të tjera, të cilave nuk është momenti të përmend këtu, dënimi nuk ishte më i rëndë, ashtu si edhe formulimi i akuzës (plagosje e lehtë me dashje) nuk pasqyronte me vërtetësi dhe besnikëri instinktet vrastare të këtij keqbërësi. Gjithsesi, dënimi me pesë muaj burg, për kohën e atëhershme, ishte një damkë e rëndë në gjirin e shoqërisë shqiptare, e cila ishte mjaft konservatore (në kuptimin e mirë të fjalës) dhe ruante me fanatizëm etikën, parimet dhe vlerat e saj tradicionale.

Si njeri që tregohej me gisht në fshatin e tij, ndryshe nga pjesëtarët e tjerë të familjes, të cilët ishin njerëz të thjeshtë e punëtorë, pas daljes nga burgu u struk në vetminë e tij, diku në pllajat e malit të fshatit, mes koshereve të kooperativës, duke pritur ditën e hakmarrjes. Zhvillimet gjeopolitike të kohës, fillimi i shpërbërjes së Kampit Socialist në Evropën Lindore, si edhe vdekja e diktatorit Çaushesku në Rumani, i dhanë shpresë se do të mund të gjente strehë diku në Perëndim, më konkretisht në Greqi, për shkak të afërsisë me fshatin dhe mundësisë për kalimin e kufirit në rrugë tokësore. Bleu një fjalor greqisht – shqip të N. Gjinit (ishte një fjalor i vogël, me ngjyrë të kaltër, i vetmi i këtij lloji, sepse ekzistonte edhe një tjetër, shumë më voluminoz, i të njëjtit autor, ngjyrë bizele, por që nuk ndihmonte shumë, sepse ishte shqip – greqisht) dhe filloi të mbllaçiste fjalët e para në greqisht.

Pas pak kohe u shkelën kufijtë me Greqinë në zonën e Sarandës dhe kur e pa se nuk ekzistonte ndonjë rrezik për jetën, doli në Sajadhë e prej andej në Filat, ku grumbulloheshin të gjithë refugjatët që vinin nga Shqipëria. Prej andej, pasi bëhej një identifikim paraprak, kushdo që deklaronte se ishte me origjinë greke, shkonte në kampe që destinoheshin për këtë kategori popullsie, në të cilat kishte më shumë liri lëvizjeje, mundësi më të mëdha për pajisje me dokumente, por edhe për të gjetur punë. Fakti që ky njeri ishte në Kallpaq, d.m.th. në një kamp të destinuar vetëm për shqiptarët që deklaronin se ishin me origjinë greke, është pranuar edhe nga ai vetë. Nuk mund ta fshehë, sepse nuk ishte vetëm. Ishte i shoqëruar me disa të tjerë, të cilëve përpiqej orë e çast t’u mësonte greqishten, duke mbajtur gjithmonë në dorë atë fjalorin vogël greqisht – shqip. Kur e pyesnin se ku e kishte mësuar greqishten, thoshte se ia kishin mësuar disa shokë konviktorë në Shkollën e Mesme Bujqësore të Delvinës, të cilët ishin nga fshatrat e minoritetit grek. Nuk e di nëse e ka mësuar greqishten në këtë mënyrë. Di se, për vitet që flasim, greqishten e mësonte për një qëllim të paramenduar.  

Nuk dua të përsëris fakte, të cilat janë përshkruar në mënyrë të hollësishme në këtë forum para 15 vitesh dhe të cilat mund ti lexoni këtu (https://www.forumishqiptar.com/threa...fera-shqiptare) , por nuk mund të mos i komentoj këto fakte, të cilat mbeten deri në ditët e sotme të dyshimta. Janë pikërisht këto dyshime, të cilat mund të japin shpjegime të bindshme për shkaqet se përse ky njeri lufton me mani ortodoksinë shqiptare, ortodoksët shqiptarë, kudo ku ndodhen (p.sh. të parin shqiptar ortodoks që ka sulmuar ka qenë Atë Artur Liolini, këtë klerik të nderuar të Dioqezës Shqiptare të Amerikës, por edhe vëllanë e tij, Episkop Nikonin). Kush ka përjetuar nga afër zhvillimet politike të fundit të vitit 1990 dhe fillimet e vitit 1991, por sidomos ata që kanë qenë në shënjestër apo protagonistë të këtyre zhvillimeve, mban mend shumë mirë se u përhap një informacion, sipas të cilit Ramiz Alia përdori të burgosurit dhe ish të burgosurit ordinerë që ditën e parë që shqiptarët filluan të kalojnë masivisht kufirin shqiptaro-grek për të krijuar episode dhe incidente, në mënyrë që bota perëndimore të mos i pranonte shqiptarët në gjirin e saj. Kam qenë vetë dëshmitar synor në një episod të tillë, kur një turmë ish të burgosurish ordinerë, që sapo kishin kaluar kufirin, kërkonin nga autoritetet greke t’i çonin brenda ditës në Amerikë, sepse nuk u pëlqente Greqia. Në lidhje me shfrytëzimin e ish të burgosurve ordinerë nga Sigurimi Shqiptar, me qëllim që të njollosnin praninë e shqiptarëve antikomunistë në Perëndim, është shkruar edhe në mediet shqiptare. Sigurisht që ish të burgosur të tjerë ordinerë janë përdorur edhe për misione të tjera.

Bindja ime personale është se ish i burgosuri ordiner Fatmir Cici kishte si mision depërtimin në botën e ortodoksisë, shkollimin fetar apo teologjik, afirmimin si personalitet në këtë fushë dhe pastaj denigrimin e Kishës Orthodhokse dhe krerëve e punonjësve të saj në Shqipëri e gjetkë. Në fakt, në gati 30 vite, nuk ka bërë asgjë tjetër veç kësaj. Shau dhe shpifi sa mundi për Kryepiskopin Anastas, pastaj për atë Artur Liolinin dhe episkop Nikonin, pastaj për episkopët shqiptarë, të cilët i etiketon si “myslimanë”... Nuk ka mbetur personalitet ortodoks me origjinë shqiptare apo me shërbesë në Shqipëri, nuk ka mbetur ndonjë personalitet i tillë as në diasporë, kundër të cilit ky njeri të mos ketë vjellë vrer. Nëse dikush kërkon të përkufizojë me saktësi fjalën “mision”, ky është shembulli më i mirë për ta ilustruar.

Gjithsesi, misioni i tij nuk është thjesht të shpifë kundrejt një pagese ndaj ortodoksisë shqiptare, në Shqipëri e në diasporë. As misioni i tij nuk mund të lidhet vetëm me Sigurimin e Ramiz Alisë. Për shkaqe shumë objektive, të cilat do t’i citoj së shpejti, nuk ekziston as dyshimi më i vogël se ky njeri u vu edhe në shërbim të SHIK-ut, i cili në vitet e para, sipas të gjitha raporteve të shërbimeve inteligjente perëndimore (të publikuara nëpër libra, forume ndërkombëtare e revista prestigjioze), kontrollohej nga islamistët e Al-Qaeda-s. Specialistë e analistë ndërkombëtarë, i mëshojnë faktit se lufta kundër rilindjes së ortodoksisë në Shqipëri synonte në dy drejtime, në pengimin e ringritjes së një kishe kanonike me të vërtetë autoqefale dhe në pengimin e përqafimit të mesazhit të saj nga besimtarë që rridhnin nga familje me origjinë joortodokse.

Sulmet e vazhdueshme të tij ndaj Kryepiskopit Anastas deri para 15 vjetësh (deri sa besimtarët ortodoksë ia ndreqën mirë kurrizin) synonin pa dyshimin më të vogël pengimin e veprës së ringritjes së Kishës sonë Orthodhokse, konsolidimin e saj nëpërmjet formimit të Sinodit dhe dorëzimit të episkopëve të rinj, por kryesish në pengimin e konsolidimit të autoqefalisë së saj, që do të thoshte se Kisha e Orthodhokse e Shqipërisë do të mbetej përjetësisht peng në duart e atyre që e luftonin për interesa mëkatare. Vetëm se, ata që e kishin zgjedhur për një mision të tillë, nuk e kishin marrë vesh akoma se një mi gjirizesh, sado dhëmbë dhe thonj të mprehtë që të ketë, nuk mund të brejë një shkëmb gjigant. Me marrëzitë që thoshte ky njeri, por mbi të gjitha, me të kaluarën e tij të errët dhe me një tashme akoma më të errët, i ktheu planet e tyre në pluhur e hi.

Kështu janë turpëruar historikisht planet e Djallit kundër Krishtit dhe Kishës së tij. Si edhe në rastin e Judës, i cili e tradhtoi Atë, e dorëzoi tek kryepriftërinjtë dhe ata tek romakët, të cilët e mbërthyen në kryq. Kur Djalli mendoi se fitoi, Perëndia e ngjalli së vdekurish dhe e ngriti me lavdi, në të djathtë të Tij. Perëndinjeriu Jisu Krisht duhej të vdiste, por vetëm si njeri, sepse Perëndia nuk vdes kurrë. Vetëm si njeri i vdekur mund të predikonte Ungjillin e Shpëtimit tek të vdekurit. Pra, Perëndia shfrytëzoi tradhtinë e Judës për të shpëtimin e të gjithë njerëzve, të gjallëve e të vdekurve. Kështu ndodhi edhe në rastin tonë. Perëndia diskreditoi të gjithë ata që kërkonin të mbysnin Kishën tonë të rilindur nëpërmjet tradhtisë së Fatmir Cicit.

Lavdi, më ty, o Perëndi, lavdi më ty!

----------


## GJIKSANA

Në postimin e radhës kisha ndërmend të shtjelloja disa mendime në lidhje me shpifjet dhe keqinterpretimet e z. Fatmir Cici për përdorimin e gjuhës greke në Korçë e në Tiranë. Me fjalë të tjera doja t’i hiqja edhe ato pak pendë që i kanë mbetur (them “pendë” për delikatesë,  për të mos thënë se do t’i hiqja ndonjë gjë tjetër – po qe se ka), por ja që janë disa gjëra, që edhe pse i kam shpjeguar me kujdes, ndoshta nuk janë bërë shumë të qarta.

Së pari, dua të siguroj edhe një herë të gjithë lexuesit e kësaj teme se, për sa i përket postimeve të mia, nuk do të gjejnë asnjë pavërtetësi, shpifje apo shtrembërime të së vërtetës. Kjo për sa u përket fakteve që sjell këtu. Për sa u përket interpretimeve, ato kanë të bëjnë me logjikën dhe këndvështrimin e secilit. Gjithsesi, interpretimet e mia janë gjithmonë të bazuara mbi këto fakte konkrete, fakte të cilat askush nuk mund t’i vejë në dyshim, sepse janë të gjitha të dokumentuara e të renditura bukur në arkivin tim personal.

Në postimin e datës 2 mars, shkrova, ndër të tjera, se z. Fatmir Cici ka kaluar kufirin me një letërnjoftim ku paraqitej me emrin “Foti”, ndërkohë që emrin e kishte “Fatmir”. Të nesërmen, ai publikoi në facebook një shkrim, ku tregonte historinë e emrit si më poshtë:

_Së dyti, emrin nuk e kam ndryshuar në Greqi, por në Shqipëri, në vitin 1990, para pagëzimit. Për hir të historisë, këshilli i fshatit (Nivicë) m’a rrëzoi dy herë kërkesën për ndryshim emri (1989 & 1990), derisa i bëra kërkesë Këshillit të Bashkuar të zonës, siç quhej atëbotë. Për këtë i jam mirënjohës njërit prej shokëve të mi të rinisë nga Shën Vasili, Edmond Mekshi, i cili ndërhyu tek nëna e tij, e cila ishte kryetare e Këshillit të Bashkuar (Athina Mekshi).
_
_Ndërsa prisja të merrja letërnjoftimin me emrin e krishterë (bashkangjitur), i cili u lëshua mbas disa muajsh nga vendimi i ndryshimit të emrit, me trazirat politike të fundvitit 1990 në Shqipëri, vendosa të largohem për në Greqi në fillim të janarit “nga mali”, pa pasaportë, me të vetmin qëllim për të studiuar teologji, siç e arrita._

Këtë shkrim mund ta lexoni në faqen e tij të facebook-ut në adresën https://www.facebook.com/bibliotekao...947?__tn__=K-R

Në postimin e datës 3 mars, unë e citova fjalë për fjalë përgjigjen e tij, ashtu siç po bëj edhe tani, ku i bëja një pyetje fare të thjeshtë: Nëse e kishte ndërruar emrin në mënyrë të rregullt e ligjore, përse paraqitej kudo, në çdo tekst që shkruante, herë me emrin Fatmir – Foti, herë vetëm me emrin Fatmir, emër me të cilin paraqitej p.sh. pas vendimit të Sinodit të Shenjtë të Episkopëve të Kishës Ortodokse në Amerikë (OCA) të datës 25.10.2006. Një njeri që e ka ndërruar emrin me dashje, për arsyet e veta, të cilat gjithsesi duhen respektuar, përse duhet të paraqitet përsëri me emrin e vjetër? Aq më tepër kur emri i vjetër përdoret në mënyrë ekskluzive. Aq më tepër kur emri i vjetër nuk ekziston në asnjë dokument zyrtar, sepse kushdo e di mirë se qytetarët shqiptarë nuk mund të kenë dy emra. Mund t’i hidhni një sy edhe fotografive që ai ka publikuar me letërnjoftimin e janarit 1991 dhe me dy pasaporta shqiptare, të cilat kanë vetëm një emër: Fotaq!!!! Nëse do të ishte p.sh. shtetas brazilian, sigurisht që mund të kishte dy deri në dhjetë emra, por deri tani nuk ka paraqitur ndonjë dokument të tillë. Gjithsesi, jemi në pritje. Shtojmë se vetëm në një rast mund të justifikohej përdorimi i dy emrave, kur emri i lindjes të ishte i ndryshëm nga ai i pagëzimit, por edhe në këtë rast jo zyrtarisht, por vetëm privatisht, siç ndodh me mijëra shqiptarë, që janë pagëzuar me një emër tjetër nga ai i lindjes. Në rastin konkret, ai e pranon vetë që emrin “Fatmir” e ka ndërruar “Foti (Fotaq)” para pagëzimit. Pra, nuk mund të përdorte veçse një emër, atë të vërtetin, të cilin ne nuk e dimë se cili është, sepse nga ky falsifikator mund të pritet gjithçka.

Lojën e tij me emrat që ka përdorur herë pas here u përpoqa t’i ilustroja edhe me të dhëna, të cilat vite më parë ekzistonin në internet dhe të cilat në arkivin tim ndodhen të printuara. Vura se ato nuk ekzistojnë më. Ka kaluar shumë kohë qysh atëherë. Plot 15 vite! Ndoshta nuk ngula edhe unë kaq shumë këmbë, por për hir të së vërtetës, nuk gjeta ndonjë gjë që t’ia vlente. U trishtova, sepse nuk do doja të paraqisja këtu dokumente të printuara, të cilat kushdo mund të thotë se janë të sajuara nga dora ime. Në një moment, ndoshta Zotit i erdhi keq për mua. U futa në arkivin e revistës Cyrillic Manuscript Heritage, dhe në vol. 11, Maj 2002, fq. 7, pashë një fotografi me këtë përshkrim: 

*Fatmir Cici listens intently to Bishop Ware*

Linku: https://kb.osu.edu/bitstream/handle/...pdf?sequence=1


 


Ishte koha kur ky faqezi shkruante se ishte në Universitetin e Ohio-s, se jepte mësim greqishten dhe se po përparonte në dije. Sigurisht që edhe andej e kanë përcjellë me shkelma, sepse u largua menjëherë për në Kanada. Por nuk është ky problemi. Si ka mundësi që ky njeri, i cili sjell fakte në faqen e tij të facebook-ut, se qysh prej janarit të vitit 1991 qarkullon zyrtarisht me emrin “Fotaq”, por në maj të vitit 2002 qarkullon në Ohio të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës me emrin Fatmir Cici? Ku e gjetën artikullshkruesit e revistës në fjalë këtë emër?

Ky njeri duhet të japë shpjegime. Jo vetëm ndaj opinionit shqiptar, por edhe ndaj organeve të rendit të vendit tonë, INTERPOL-it, FBI-së e çdo organi tjetër që merret me veprën penale të falsifikimi të dokumenteve zyrtare. Nga ana ime (dhe nga ana jonë, sepse kjo nuk është çështje personale), do të bëjmë të pamundurën që ky njeri të denoncohet tek organet kompetente. E paralajmëroj këtë njeri të mos tërheqë shkrimet e tij nga faqja e facebook-ut, sepse pasojat do të jenë akoma më të rënda për të. Do ta ketë të kotë, sepse ato ekzistojnë në serverët e këtij rrjeti social dhe drejtësia ka të drejtë të përdorë këto të dhëna edhe kur janë fshirë nga përdoruesi.

Tani, si për ta mbyllur me një argument jo dhe kaq të pakëndshëm për z. ...... Hajde dhe gjeja emrin e vërtetë këtij njeriu! Fatmir? Foti? Fotaq? Një Zot e di! Ajo që dihet me siguri është se mbiemrin e ka Cici. Këtë nuk e luan as topi i allamanit. Të shikojmë pak gabimet ortografike të këtij njohësi të madh të gjuhës shqipe në vetëm dy paragrafë të shkurtër, që i kemi marrë me copy – paste nga faqja e tij në facebook dhe që i përdorëm pak më sipër. 

_1) m’a rrëzoi – “ma” është trajtë e shkurtër. Përftohet nga “mua më + atë e = ma”, ku “ë” dhe “e” shkrihen dhe bëhen “a”. Kur kemi shkrirje dhe jo rënie të “ë” (si p.sh t’i them = të +i =t’i), nuk vendosim apostrof. Pra, shkruhet “ma rrëzoi”.

2)  njërit prej shokëve të mi të rinisë nga Shën Vasili, Edmond Mekshi, i cili..... në këtë rast, emri i përveçëm, “Edmon Mekshi”, duhet në dhanore, sepse i përgjigjet pyetjes “kujt”. Kujt? Edmond Mekshit. Në këtë rast, kur emri është i shoqëruar edhe me mbiemrin e vet familjar, nuk ndryshon emri, por mbiemri. Po të ishte vetëm emri, atëherë do të bëhej “Edmondit”. Eshtë gabim sintaksor.

3) ndërhyu - duhet “ndërhyri”. Miri, atë formën tënde përdore kur të vesh në fshat (po vajte ndonjëherë)!

4) bashkangjitur – duhet “bashkëngjitur”. Eshtë fjalë e përbërë (bashkë + ngjitur) dhe jo “bashka + ngjitur”, sepse fjala “bashkë”, sido që ta rrotullosh, nuk bëhet kurrë “bashka”._ 

Ia bëj këto vërejtje që ta paralajmëroj të mos guxojë kurrë më të korrigjojë të tjerët, sepse nuk është i zoti të shkruajë saktë as emrin e tij (ndoshta ngatërrohet ngaqë ka shumë emra). Në çdo rast, shkrimet e tij i korrigjojnë të tjerë, njëri ndër të cilët është edhe një njeri në rrethin e tij të ngushtë familjar (por pa lidhje gjaku), me inicialet S.M.

Kaq për sot në lidhje me z. Cici. Emrin nuk po ia përmend më, se nuk e di si e ka.

----------


## GJIKSANA

Kur them se z, Cici nuk di të shkruajë mirë as emrin e vet, nuk është ekzagjerim. Në të gjitha rastet në të shkuarën, edhe tani në faqen e facebook-ut, kur shkruan ose nënshkruan në cilësinë e priftit, e shkruan pikërisht kështu: 

*At Foti Cici*

Në çdo rast, klerikët e kësaj grade priftërore, vendosin para emrit të tyre fjalën "Atë" (trajta e shquar e të cilit është "ati"). Nuk mund të shkurtohet në "at", sepse fjalët që shkurtohen a) duhet të jenë të gjata, b) pas shkurtimit vendoset pikë, c) nuk mund të shkurtosh vetëm një zanore, aq më tepër një zanore shpesh të pazëshme, siç është zanorja "ë".

Në gjuhën shqipe, fjala "at" do të thotë "kalë shale". Shumësi i saj është "atllarët" (një lloj shumësi i pazakontë, pa asnjë dyshim i ndikuar nga turqishtja).

Z. Cici mund të ketë të drejtë në këtë rast vetëm nëse pranon se është kalë shale. Nëse po, unë tërhiqem nga kjo vërejtje gramatikore dhe i kërkoj ndjesë me përulësi.

----------


## GJIKSANA

Një tjetër dëshmi e pamohueshme se z. Cici, i cili pretendon se qysh prej janarit të vitit 1991, mban vetëm një emër, Fotaq, ka qarkulluar në Amerikë e Kanada me emrin Fatmir. Në një buletin lajmesh në Kanada, me sa duket i vitit 2002, ekziston ky lajm: 

_A Toronto man was seriously hurt when his car rolled on Highway 401 near the Nith River in Oxford County. Fatmir Cici, 26, was airlifted to the London Health Sciences Centre._

Përkthimi: Një banues në Toronto u plagos rëndë kur automjeti që drejtonte u përmbys pranë Nith River në Oxford County. Fatmir Cici, 26 vjeç, u transportua në spitalin London Health Sciences Centre.

Linku:  http://www.canfirearms.ca/archives/t...99/v05n016.txt

Mundësia që ky lajm të ketë lidhje me këtë njeri është e madhe. Për hir të së vërtetës, duhet thënë se në vitin 2002, Fatmir Cici ishte 34 vjeç dhe jo 26. Ekzistojnë tre versione: 

1) Mosha të jetë shkruar gabimisht nga personat që transmetuan lajmin. 
2) Ky njeri qarkullon me emër e moshë të falsifikuar. 
3) Personi të cilit i referohet lajmi të jetë dikush tjetër, që jeton me të njëjtin emër e mbiemër e në të njëjtin qytet të Kanadasë me këtë trimin tonë.

Gjithsesi, në facebook nuk ekziston asnjë përdorues me emrin Fatmir Cici.       

Secili mund të nxjerrë konkluzionet e veta.

----------


## GJIKSANA

Këto ditë kam qenë duke kërkuar pikërisht këtë adresë, me këtë email, sepse e kisha fotokopje në arkivin tim personal, por që për ndoshta probleme të serverit të ibiblio.org, këto ishte e pamundur të hapej. Siç mund ta lexoni edhe vetë, bëhet fjalë për një email të z. Fatmir Cici, të cilit ia ka dërguar profesorit të shquar amerikan Carl W. Conrad, i njohur kryesisht si studjues i gjuhës dhe letërisë greke dhe latine, por edhe si specialist i studimeve biblike. Siç duket, profesori e bën forward këtë email, ndoshta për ta hequr qafe, sepse përmbajtja e tij tregon qartë për çfarë analfabeti bëhet fjalë. Nuk kam ndërmend të rri e të shpjegoj marrëzitë që ka shkruar këtu ky injorant. Mendoni vetëm se kërkon të bëjë një studim mbi fjalët "'psychi' dhe "pneuma" në gjuhën shqipe! E shumta që mund të bëhet me këtë temë, është një artikull i vogël në gazetë. Në mos gaboj, Mitropoliti i Korçës, Hirësi Joani, ka shkruar dikur një artikull të tillë në gazetën "Ngjallja". Por nuk është ky problemi. Emri që përdor në këtë email është "Fatmir Cici". Kini pararysh se në këtë kohë ky ishte regjistruar si student në Universitetin e Ohio-s, madje edhe si asistent i greqishtes moderne, që do të thotë se qarkullonte me dokumente me këtë emër (ndërsa një nga dy email-et e tij është me emrin "foticici"). Ndërkohë, hidhini një sy email-it të mëposhtëm, të cilin mund ta lexoni në këtë adresë elektronike: 

https://www.ibiblio.org/bgreek/test-...1-09/7028.html
__________________________________________________  _______


*[b-greek] Translation Studies*

From: Carl W. Conrad (cwconrad@artsci.wustl.edu)
Date: Thu Sep 06 2001 - 06:51:00 EDT 
 •Next message: jwest@highland.net: "[b-greek] Re: Translation Studies" 
•Previous message: Steven R. Lo Vullo: "[b-greek] Re: Ginwskw/eidos"   
•Messages sorted by: [ date ] [ thread ] [ subject ] [ author ] [ attachment ] 
•Mail actions: [ respond to this message ] [ mail a new topic ] 


I am forwarding the following message from Fatmir Cici to the list in 
 plain-text ASCII formatting in order not to delay its reaching 
 list-members. You may want to reply directly to him off-list for some of 
 these questions and I have already advised him that he might get more 
 assistance from the B-Translation list. (cwc) 
 ===================== 
 Date: Wed, 5 Sep 2001 20:42:28 -0700 (PDT) 
 From: Fatmir Cici  
 Subject: [b-greek] Translation Studies 
 To: Biblical Greek  
 Cc: cici.1@osu.edu 

 Cairete pantes! 
 I have been your listener for one week and would like to ask you about 
 translations studies of New Testament. I am starting graduate studies at 
 the Ohio State University (Greek Studies) and am interested on doing a 
 comparative research about the existing translations of NT into Albanian 
 and Modern Greek. 
 I studied theology in the University of Athens, Greece and have 
 difficulties to start my project in America. In our university here do not 
 exist any theological studies. But anyway I am interested in philology and 
 I met a professor who does some biblical work and seems willing to hear my 
 plans but I am confused for some reasons. 
 Do I have to learn Hebrew before I start some Independent Studies in New 
 Testament? 
 And how 'textual criticism', to which I am not familiar, will rule my work? 
 If I want to begine with "'psychi' and 'pneuma' in Albanian", what 
 bibliography do you suggest that I should study? My question doesn't apply 
 Albanian bibliogaraphy but the methodology of my research and about 
 similiar work on the English translations of the same notions (psychi and 
 pneuma), if it exists. 

 I do apologize about my mistakes in English and will appreciate any help 
 from the list. 

 Fatmir Cici 

 Ohio State University (Gradute student and teaching assistant of Modern 
 Greek), cici.1@osu.edu 
_______________________________________________

Ky njeri është shumë më errët nga ç'mund të mendojë dikush. Eshtë shumë i errët sepse ndërthur veset dhe instiktet më të këqia njerëzore me vepra dhe akte penale dhe antiligjore. Në një kohë që ai vetë ka publikuar në faqen e tij të facebook-ut fotografi me tre dokumente të ndryshme (kartë identiteti e vitit 1991, dy pasaporta shqiptare, ku njëra ka edhe vizë amerikane), të gjitha me emrin "Fotaq", atëherë regjistrimi i tij në Universitetin e Ohio-s me emrin "Fatmir" përbën vepër të rëndë penale. Nëse nuk është kjo vepër penale, atëhere tri dokumentet e tjera, që ai vetë ka paraqitur publikisht, përbëjnë një vepër penale akoma më të rëndë. 

Në kohën që po shkruaj këto rreshta, kam komunikuar me disa të njohur të mi në SHBA, të cilët u treguan të gatshëm të interesohen aty ku duhet dhe, nëse dyshimet që shprehim këtu do të vërtetohen, z. Cici (Fatmir apo Fotaq - pak rëndësi ka), pas atyre shqiptare, do të provojë edhe burgjet amerikane. Jam i sigurt se do të kalojë mirë.

Përveç pasaportave shqiptare, ky zotëria ka nxjerrë në facebook edhe pasaportën e tij kanadeze. Por ndërsa të tjerat i ka fotografuar nga brenda, kësaj i ka treguar vetëm kapakun. Po pres që të tregojë të dhënat e sakta. Të mos guxojë të bëjë fotomontazhe apo lodra të këtij lloji, sepse e paralajmëroj, jam tepër profesionist në këtë drejtim. Gjithsesi, informacioni i vërtetë për këtë njeri  do të vijë nga organet kompetente të antikrimit në SHBA e Kanada.  Shpresojmë se kjo do të ndodhë së shpejti.

----------


## GJIKSANA

Duke marrë shkas nga postimi i mësipërm, ku "studenti" i Universitetit të Ohio-s Fatmir Cici (nuk e dimë pse nuk quhet "Fotaq", siç e ka emrin në pasaportë),në email-in e tij, dërguar prof. Carl W. Conrad, pranon me plot gojën se është një qenie e paditur, që ka zbritur në botën universitare me parashutë dhe se niveli i tij i vërtetë është ai i një lopçari fshati. Fraza "And how 'textual criticism', to which I am not familiar, will rule my work?" (Në ç'mënyrë "kriticizmi tekstual", me të cilin nuk jam i familjarizuar, mund të orientojë punën time?) tregon pikë së pari atë që them e stërthem gjatë gjithë kohës, se ky njeri, duke marrë parasysh arsimin e tij të mesëm, nuk kishte të drejtë të shkonte në asnjë shkollë të lartë në Shqipëri dhe në gjithë botën, përveçse për agronomi ose veterinari. Kjo për sa i përket atyre që parashikonte dhe parashikon ligji për arsimin e lartë, e përforcuar edhe nga intelekti i ulët i këtij individi.

Kam përmendur këtu se z. Cici e ka fituar diplomën e teologjisë në Universitetin e Athinës në mënyrë të pandershme. Problemi nuk është vetëm se është futur në këtë fakultet nga dritarja, për shkak të ligjit, që e ndalonte të studionte në këto fusha shkencore, por se ka dalë prej këndej nga llagëmet e tij. Mënyra se si ky njeri lypte të kalonte provimet (të cilat i kam përshkruar në postime të mësipërme, kanë mbetur proverbiale tek brezat studentorë, që e kanë njohur nga afër.

Fakulteti Teologjik i Athinës, në vitet që ka “studiuar” z. Cici (në ato kohë quhej “Fotios”) ishte ndoshta një nga më të mirët në botë. Pothuajse të gjithë profesorët i përkisnin shkollës gjermane, me një ndikim të madh të filozofisë dhe teologjisë së gjysmës së parë të shek. XX, që u lëvrua kryesisht në Gjermani dhe ku faktori kryesor që binte në sy, ishte pikërisht “kriticizmi tekstual”. Madje, që të jemi të sinqertë, puna që bëhej në këtë fakultet nuk tingëllonte mirë në disa qarqe kishtare, të cilët bënin fjalë për protestantizim të këtij fakulteti. Kritika e tyre mbështetej pikërisht në lëvrimin e tepruar, sipas tyre, të frymës kritike (në kuptimin e shqyrtimit me hollësi e me kritere të rrepta filologjike dhe historike) të teksteve biblike. Pavarësisht këtyre reagimeve, puna në fakultet vazhdonte të bazohej mbi këto kritere për faktin se Kisha zyrtare nuk kishte asnjë kompetencë mbi këtë fakultet, siç mund të kishte p.sh. në akademitë kishtare, ku studentët e tyre destinoheshin të shërbenin pas mbarimit të studimeve në radhët e Kishës së Greqisë (një pjesë edhe në arsimin fillor).

Që të bëhet akoma më e kuptueshme kjo që po them, sqaroj se Fakultetet Teologjike në Greqi nuk janë thjesht shkolla të larta, por shkolla (fakultete) universitare. Ka edhe shumë shkolla të tjera, të ashtuquajturat Fakultete të Larta Teknike, të cilat nuk përfshihen në sistemin universitar. Edhe pse në gjithë këto vite është bërë një luftë e madhe nga studentët e fakulteteve jouniversitare që të konsiderohen si universitare (ka politikanë që, për të fituar ndonjë votë më tepër, u kanë premtuar se do t’ua plotësojnë këtë kërkesë), bota perëndimore është e pozicionuar qartë në diferencën midis arsimit universitar dhe atij teknik: universiteti bazohet në kërkimin shkencor, ndërsa teknika në zbatimin e rezultateve kërkimore që ofron universiteti. Pra, Fakulteti i Teologjisë i Universitetit të Athinës është një institucion kërkimor shkencor, dhe më e pakta që mund të bëjë, është lëvrimi i kriticizmit tekstual, pa të cilin nuk mund të konceptohet.

Dua të them se diploma universitare që disponon z. Cici (Fotios në këtë rast) është e një niveli të tillë. Nëse ka kurajën të publikojë listën e notave (d.m.th. mësimet që ka kaluar për të marrë diplomën, se notat dihet që nuk ka për t’i publikuar kurrë), do të shikoni se të paktën 80% e mësimeve janë pikërisht të këtij karakteri. Për çdo libër të veçantë të teksteve biblike, të Dhiatës së Vjetër e të Dhiatës se Re, përveç të ashtuquajturave “hyrje”, në të cilat studenti mëson çdo pikëpamje që është shprehur nëpër shekuj e deri në ditët e sotme, janë edhe të ashtuquajturit “komentarë”, d.m.th. interpretime historike dhe filologjike, ku edhe një presje e vetme analizohet në mënyrë shkencore. Kriticizmi tekstual arrin të dallojë çdo fjalë apo frazë, që është futur në kohë më të reja se koha që është shkruar origjinali. Mijëra studiues, historianë, paleografë, gjuhëtarë, etj., kanë derdhur djersë të pafund për të zbuluar çdo gjë që lidhet me evolucionin e këtyre teksteve. P.sh., disa ungjij, të cilët quhen apokrifë, nuk njihen si autentikë, sepse metoda e kriticizmit tekstual ka vërtetuar se janë shkruar dy, tre apo katër shekuj më vonë se koha që ka jetuar autori, që mban emrin e tyre.

Besoj se shpjegimet e mësipërme janë më se të qarta e të mjaftueshme për të përligjur atë që e thërras me zë të lartë, se z. Cici, i cili paraqitet me disa emra të ndryshëm, por më e keqja është se paraqitet edhe si klerik, është një analfabet me plot kuptimin e fjalës, një njeri i paditur e tërësisht i pashkolluar. Mund të ketë diplomë universitare, por pa dyshimin më të vogël nuk ka arsimim universitar, madje as shkollim të mesëm të përgjithshëm. I vetmi shkollim që ka është ai i mesëm bujqësor, por edhe ai i cunguar për shkak të intelektit të tij të ulët.

Kalojmë tani tek akuzat që ka ngritur ky njeri kundër kryepiskopit, se gjoja ai i ka ndërprerë bursën kur po studionte për doktoraturë (muzikologji) në Fakultetin e Filozofisë së Athinës. Kur thotë këto, sigurisht që u drejtohet njerëzve të nivelit të tij (nëse ka të tillë), sepse kushdo tjetër e kupton se doktoratura nuk është prani në bankat e shkollës, por aprovimi fillimisht i një kërkese nga organet përkatëse të një fakulteti për studime të këtij niveli, aprovimi i temës së kandidatit, caktimi i një komisioni mbikëqyrës prej tre profesorësh, që kontrollon herë pas here ecurinë e temës dhe punën e bërë prej kandidatit, i cili gjen bibliografinë e nevojshme, por mbi të gjitha, hedh në letër, sipas kritereve shkencore të përcaktuara qartë nga metodologjia e një studimi shkencor, ato që parashikon tema e zgjedhur me një origjinalitet 80%. Ç’lidhje ka bursa në këtë mes? Zakonisht, doktoraturat bëhen nga njerëz që janë në marrëdhënie pune, prindër me fëmije, njerëz që bëjnë jetën e tyre. Përse ky njeri nuk e vazhdoi punën për doktoraturën edhe pasi iu ndërpre bursa? Çfarë e pengonte të punonte si gjithë të tjerët? Edhe të punonte, edhe të shkruante. Doktoratura zgjat minimalisht plot tre vjet, por mund të vejë edhe dhjetë. Përse nuk i vazhdoi këto studime? Përgjigja është shumë e thjeshtë. Kërkonte të jetonte qyl, me paratë e të tjerëve e jo të studionte. Gjithsesi, unë deklaroj me fjalën e burrit dhe dorën në Ungjill se nuk ishte Kryepiskopi ai që i ndërpreu bursën. Edhe sikur të donte, nuk ia ndërpriste dot, sepse ata që e ndihmuan (i pari që e ndihmoi ishte ish dekani i Fakultetit Teologjik, që ka për mbiemër emrin e një kombi ballkanik, ishte kundërshtari më i madh i Kryepiskopit Anastas), e ndihmuan pikërisht që t’i kundërviheshin Kryepiskopit Anastas. Nëpunësi i Ministrisë së Jashtme Millonas, që aprovonte bursat, i cili vdiq në Letoni para disa vitesh nga një infarkt kardiak, ishte ndërmjet dy zjarresh. Kishte dijeni pak a shumë se kush ishte ky njeri, por u detyrua t’ia aprovonte bursën për shkak të presioneve që i ushtruan njerëz shumë të fuqishëm rreth tij. Bursa iu ndërpre këtij individi kur u mor vesh loja e dyfishtë që bënte, e cila u zbulua papritur, por bindshëm.

Siç mund ta kuptoni, askush nuk e dëboi këtë zotëri as nga doktoratura dhe as nga Greqia. Madje, ai vetë pranon se profesori që e ndiqte në doktoraturë e ndihmoi të merrte vizë amerikane. Pra nuk e dëboi askush. Thjesht, ata që i kishin siguruar bursën, i thanë se nuk i zënë më besë. Kaq e thjeshtë është historia e gjoja persekutimit të tij nga Kryepiskopi Anastas. Gjithsesi, e zëmë se u dëbua nga Greqia, siç pretendon ai. Shkoi në Universitetin e Ohio-s, u regjistrua, madje merrte edhe rrogë si asistent i greqishtes moderne (këtë fakt e vërteton edhe i ndjeri Sejfi Protopapa). Pra, nuk i mungonte asnjë gjë. Ky individ nuk ka thënë kurrë se përse e braktisi këtë universitet. Madje nuk ka thënë as justifikimin më të thjeshtë që i vjen gojësh: “Ndërhyri Kryepiskopi Anastas që të më dëbonin!!!!”. Nuk do shumë mend që të kuptojmë se ky njeri nuk është në gjendje të kryejë studime të këtij niveli. E përsëris, jo vetëm që nuk ka arsimin bazë për të studiuar, por as edhe shkallën minimale të intelektit, që kërkohet për këto studime. Ky individ nuk na ka thënë se përse nuk arriti të mbaronte studimet pasuniversitare në Angli, të cilat nuk kërkonin më shumë se gjashtë muaj, por u kthye prej andej si qen i rrahur, duke lypur bursa në Greqi me mënyra që njerëz të tjerë para meje i kanë përshkruar me besnikëri në këtë forum para pesëmbëdhjetë vitesh (https://www.forumishqiptar.com/threa...fera-shqiptare).

Ky është profili intelektual i këtij individi, i cili guxon të shpifë për këdo që ka përparuar në jetë, që është vënë në shërbim të shoqërisë, të komunitetit, të njerëzve përreth, që ofrojnë shërbimet apo dijet e tyre në emër të një ideali, të një ideologjie, cilado qoftë ajo. Ka edhe të tjerë që e bëjnë këtë, por jo të gjithë maten me hijen e mëngjesit siç bën ky. Jo të gjithë përpiqen të lartësojnë veten e tyre duke ulur të tjerët, sepse jo të gjithë kanë “privilegjin” të gatuajnë në shpirtin e tyre veset dhe instinktet më të zeza njerëzore, me një dozë kaq të fortë halucinacionesh mëkatare. Por mos mendoni vetëm se sa qesharak është ky njeri. Mendoni sa më qesharak mund të bëhet ai që, pas gjithë këtyre që kemi thënë këtu, me prova të pakundërshtueshme, të mbrojë këtë njeri. Për fati të mirë, askush nuk do të donte të bëhej kaq qesharak, prandaj dhe askush nuk e merr më mundimin të bëjë një të tillë, madje as ai vetë.

----------


## Ciarli

Fatmir Foti nuk duket njeri i keq apo thene me sakte gjithmone ka kerkuar driten Hyjnore! Ai si duket vuan nga ai lloj djalli qe e ka zakon ti ktheje gjerat permbys dhe te ngaterroje cdokend duke e share dhe duke shpifur. djaj te tille jane te rrezikshem, ata dikur goditen vete shoqerine Zotit, sherbetorit dhe gardianit te Zonjes se shenjte, zhduken Asrafelne dhe perdhunuan Ate!

----------


## GJIKSANA

Z. Cici nuk ka guxuar ende të reagojë ndaj provave që kemi sjellë këtu në lidhje me përdorimin prej tij të tre emrave të ndryshëm, në kundërshtim flagrant me ligjet shqiptare dhe ato ndërkombëtare. Vetëm keqbërësit i ndryshojnë emrat e tyre në këtë mënyrë e me këtë intensitet. Falsifikimi i të dhënave personale përbën shkelje të rëndë penale dhe dënohet rëndë. 

Theksojmë edhe një herë se, siç e pohon edhe vetë, madje edhe me pamje fotografike, qysh prej datës 26 janar 1991, i vetmi emër i tij i ligjshëm është "Fotaq". Përdorimi i çdo emri tjetër, por edhe i emrit të tij të vjetër, d.m.th. i emrit Fatmir, përbën shkelje ligjore, sepse ai emër është fshirë përgjithmonë nga database e Regjistrit Kombëtar të Gjendjes Civile. 



Nuk mund të paraqitet as privatisht me dy emra njëherësh, sepse emri i pagëzimit përkon me atë të Gjendjes Civile.

Përdorimi ekskluziv i emrit "Fatmir", të cilin e ka zëvendësuar ligjërisht me emrin "Fotaq", përbën shkelje të rëndë penale, vërteton në mënyrë të qartë e të dukshme se në SHBA e Kanada qarkullon me dokumente të falsifikuara. Nuk mund të ketë shpjegim tjetër, prandaj edhe ai nuk guxon të kthejë përgjigje, siç bëri p.sh. kur dikush e akuzoi se kishte shkuar në Amerikë me pasaportë greke. 

Kuptohet që është detyrë e të gjithë neve të denoncojmë pranë organeve kompetente në Shqipëri, SHBA dhe Kanada veprime të tilla kriminale.

----------


## GJIKSANA

Ciarli, të gjithë të ligjtë, po t'u heqësh djallin që kanë brenda, të mirë bëhen. Problemi është kur vazhdojnë të vuajnë nga këta lloje djajsh.

----------


## GJIKSANA

Në pritje të një përgjigjeje nga ana e z. Cici për sa i përket përdorimit të paligjshëm të emrit "Fatmir" në dokumente zyrtare në SHBA e Kanada (që do të thotë se ky njeri ka qarkulluar dhe qarkullon edhe sot me dokumente të falsifikuara), një përgjigje që ua ka borxh të paktën atyre, përpara të cilëve tregoi me prova (fotografike) se, prej janarit të vitit 1991 ka vetëm një emër, i cili është "Fotaq", mendoj të vazhdojmë përpjekjen që jemi duke bërë, për t'i hequr maskën e shpifjes, mashtrimit e gënjeshtrës, me të cilën është rishfaqur kohët e fundit.

Për parantezë, edhe pse nuk i njoh vetes ndonjë zotësi të madhe në të shkruar, kur vendos të shkruaj, sidomos kur shkruaj për të mbrojtur një fakt, ide apo argument, nuk harroj të citoj fjalë për fjalë (d.m.th. tekstualisht) faktet, idetë dhe argumentet e atyre me të cilët debatoj. Kjo për faktin se, ndryshe nga z.Cici, unë jam tepër i familjarizuar me të ashtuquajturin “kriticizëm tekstual”, prandaj dhe, në rreshtat që do të vijojnë, ashtu siç kam bërë edhe herë të tjera, këtë kam ndërmend të bëj, të citoj, të interpretoj dhe të nxjerr konkluzione të drejta, të sakta e të sinqerta.        
Para pak minutash, i hodha një sy një shkrimi të z. Cici në web, në kujtim të arvanitasit të njohur Aristidh Kola (https://bizantin.wordpress.com/2017/...ristidh-kolja/). Si fillim, d.m.th. si për të hapur oreksin, dua t’u kujtoj lexuesve të kësaj teme se kam theksuar disa herë se, ky njeri, kur ishte në Greqi, e urrente në kulm gjuhën shqipe, prandaj dhe kush i fliste shqip, paralajmërohej që të mos vazhdonte, sepse, në të kundërt, shndërrohej në armik të tij personal. Tek shkrimi i lartpërmendur, z. Cici shkruan:

_Në fakt, e kisha takuar Hirësi Jeronimin në vitin 1994, tek zyrat e sinodit, kur bëja një emision të përjavshëm shqip në radion kishtare. Qëlloi që u futëm në ashensor bashkë dhe sapo më hodhi sytë, ai më foli shqip menjëherë, por unë nga hutimi dhe frika e atëhershme ia ktheva greqisht. Kisha humbur një rast të lidhesha me Kryepeshkopin e sotëm të Greqisë, njëherësh mik i Aristidh Koljes!_

Nuk arrij dot të kuptoj justifikimin e tij në shprehjen “nga hutimi dhe frika e atëhershme”. Për çfarë frike e ka fjalën ky njeri? Shqip nuk fliste në stacionin radiofonik të Kishës Greke? Për këtë punë nuk paguhej? A nuk ishte Jeronimi që i foli i pari shqip? Përse duhej t’ia kthente greqisht? Më së paku, a nuk është mungesë e plotë mirësjelljeje? Sigurisht, por urrejtja e tij për shqipen, jo si qëllim në vetvete, por si mjet për t’u diferencuar nga bashkëkombësit e vet, të cilët i shihte si qenie inferiore, i tejkalonte edhe rregullat më elementare të mirësjelljes. Në këtë rast, dikush mund të pyesë me të drejtë: Si ka mundësi që të urrente gjuhën shqipe, por në të njëjtën kohë, të bënte emision në gjuhën shqipe? I përgjigjem me katër vargje të bejtexhiut të famshëm, Hasan Ziko Kamberit, me një parafrazim sa thoi i gishtit të vogël: Cicit, t'i rrëfesh paranë/ Ters e vërtit sherianë/ Për para se ç'e shet t'anë/ Ja di kimenë parasë..."... Z. Cici paguhej për këtë punë, përveç lidhjeve që kishte krijuar dhe që shpresonte se, nëpërmjet tyre, do të siguronte mbijetesën në të ardhmen. Por nuk është vetëm kjo përgjigjja që mund të jepet për këtë rast.

Ka rëndësi të kihet parasysh se, fragmenti i cituar më lart, është një parantezë, dhe nuk ka lidhje me ngjarjet, që u referohet dhe as me Aristidh Kolën. Refuzimi i z. Cici për të folur shqip me Kryepiskopin e sotëm të Greqisë ka ndodhur në vitin 1994, ndërsa njohja e tij me Aristidh Kolën ndodhi pesë vite më vonë. Në vitin në fjalë (1994), z. Cici quhej “Fotios Tsitsis” dhe ishte një vorioepirot fanatik, në gjak dhe në bindje (të paktën kështu deklaronte). Emisionet e tij në gjuhën shqipe, siç e pohon edhe vetë, u miratuan nga vetë Kryespiskopi i atëhershëm i Greqisë, Kristodhulos, i cili akuzohet edhe sot nga kundërshtarët e tij të paktën si nacionalist. Më tej nuk mund të flas me kompetencë, sepse nuk e di se çfarë ka biseduar z. Cici me të dhe si ia mbushi mendjen që të bënte emision në gjuhën shqipe. Atë që di me siguri është se Kristodhulos nuk do ta lejonte kurrë të kalonte caqet e bindjeve të veta, të njohura dhe të shpallura publikisht, të cilat i përmenden deri sot në Greqi, madje duke krijuar edhe një atmosferë tejet të elektrizuar midis kundërshtarëve dhe pasuesve të tij të shumtë. Për opinionin publik në Greqi, Kristodhulos mbetet një pikë e fuqishme referimi, prej nga ku burojnë kritika të fuqishme kundër kryepiskopit të sotëm, Jeronimit, arvanitasit që, në vitin 1994, në ashensorin e Kryepiskopatës Greke, iu drejtua z. Cici në shqip, por që ky, nga hutimi dhe frika, iu përgjigj greqisht!!!!

Vazhdojmë më tej, me një tjetër parantezë të vogël, por jo të parëndësishme. Në po këtë shkrim, z.Cici shkruan se në vitin 1998 ishte rikthyer në Greqi nga Anglia pas një qëndrimi prej dy vitesh në këtë shtet. Mund të na thotë ky zotëri se çfarë bëri dhe me se u mor atje në këto dy vite? Si ka mundësi që nuk ka përmendur kurrë asnjë fakt apo detaj të kësaj periudhe relativisht të gjatë kohore? Mund të ketë shumë arsye, por unë di vetëm njërën prej tyre. I vjen turp të pohojë se shkoi për të marrë master. Qëndroi plot dy vjet pa hedhur asnjë shkronjë në letër. Jetoi në kurriz të të tjerëve, duke ngrënë e duke pirë qyl. Kur e shikonte se i duheshin më shumë para, bënte ndonjë inkursion tek shqiptarët e atjeshëm, duke u hequr si një intelektual që kishte nevojë për ca të holla hua, sa t’i vinin gjoja çeqet nga institucionet që e financonin. Më vjen keq që nuk kam lejen të përmend emrin e një shqiptari nga një familje shumë e njohur, që ra pre në Angli e këtij mashtruesi ordiner. I dha z. Cici si hua një shumë të konsiderueshme parash, të cilat nuk ia ktheu kurrë.

Pasi e hapëm oreksin me këto dy paranteza, kalojmë në pjatën kryesore. Pas kthimit nga Anglia, z. Cici u përball me problemin e tij të njohur, atë të mbijetesës. Kishte në xhep diplomën e teologjisë, por kishte krijuar rreth vetes edhe një klimë mosbesimi tek ata pak profesorë të teologjisë, të cilët e kishin ndihmuar të merrte diplomën, por edhe të shkonte në Angli për studime. Njëri prej atyre, që e ndihmuan pa masë këtë njeri, ishte një profesor me inicialet J. P., mik i Kryepiskopit Anastas, por që më pas, pas shpifjeve të z. Cici, u tregua disi i ftohtë në vazhdim. Kur e pa që u kthe nga Anglia me gisht në gojë, pa diplomë e pa katandi, i tundi gishtin, duke e quajtur dështimin e tij të pafalshëm. Në fakt, ky profesor, shumë dashamirës me të gjithë, u rekomandonte të gjithë studentëve të shkonin në Angli nëse donin të merrnin master, sepse kërkonte shumë pak kohë. Këtë ua thoshte atyre që kërkonin të bënin karrierë universitare, e cila kalonte detyrimisht edhe nga masteri, padyshim, më pas, edhe nga doktoratura. Përgjigja e z. Cici e çarmatosi: “Nuk munda! Kaq i kam mundësitë!”.

Edhe sikur të mos e pranonte hapur këtë dështim, të gjithë e kishin kuptuar se niveli i tij intelektual nuk e lejonte ecurinë e tij të mëtejshme në “udhën e shkronjave”. E këshilluan të kthehej në Shqipëri e të kontribuonte në veprën e Ringritjes së Kishës sonë. Disa të tjerë e kishin këshilluar edhe më parë, por z. Cici e kishte përgjigjen në majë të gjuhës: “Nuk më pranon Kryepiskopi Anastas sepse jam vorioepirot!”. Kështu lindi ideja e gjoja luftës së Kryepiskopit kundër tij, i atij Kryepiskopi që i zgjati bursën për të mbaruar studimet universitare në pothuajse dyfishin e kohës së lejuar, i atij Kryepiskopi që e dërgoi në Angli për të mësuar anglishten, që i dërgoi vëllanë me bursë për të studiuar edhe ai për teologji... Mendoni sa bukëshkalë! Shpifi kundër Kryepiskopit vetëm e vetëm që të kishte një justifikim për të mos u kthyer në Shqipëri. Shpifi kundër tij që të siguronte përkrahjen e disa profesorëve të teologjisë, me të vetmin qëllim sigurimin e një jetese të rehatshme e pa kokëçarje.

Sa për sqarim, profesorët që e ndihmuan, nuk ishin antishqiptarë. Ata nuk e ndihmuan z. Cici ngaqë deklarohej vorioepirot. E ndihmuan sepse e konsideruan si një njeri që diskriminohej për shkak të identitetit të tij. Të njëjtët profesorë kanë ndihmuar të gjithë studentët që erdhën më pas nga Shqipëria, të cilët deklaroheshin shqiptarë, flisnin shqip dhe ndiheshin shqiptarë. Pra, në kuadrin e kësaj ndihme, e këshilluan z. Cici të studionte diçka të lehtë, diçka që të mos kishte lidhje me provime (në Fakultetin e teologjisë së Athinës, masteri p.sh. parashikonte provime pranimi, një vit studime pasuniversitare pa mungesa e me provime të vështira + pesë tema shkencore + temën master). Ndërhynë që të bënte doktoraturë në Fakultetin e Filozofisë, në degën e muzikologjisë, ku mund të ndërthurte njohuritë që kishte në muzikën bizantine (ka diplomë për këtë muzikë) me ndonjë element tjetër, sipas temës që do të zgjidhte. E theksoj se edhe kësaj here hyri nga dritarja, sepse nuk mund të pranohesh për doktoraturë pa pasur diplomë master. Në të njëjtën kohë, shfrytëzuan të gjithë autoritetin e tyre për të detyruar nëpunësin e zyrës së bursave në MJ, S. Millonas, t’i jepte bursë studimi.

Pak a shumë, për vazhdimin kemi folur në postimet e mëparshme. Tani jemi tek momenti që z. Cici fiton përkrahjen e disa profesorëve grekë, fiton pranimin si kandidat për doktoraturë dhe një bursë nga Ministria e Jashtme e Greqisë, e të gjitha këto i fitoi sepse ishte një vorioepirot i flaktë, kaq i flaktë, saqë për shkak të këtyre bindjeve, përndiqej nga Kryepiskopi Anastas, i cili, sipas tij, bashkëpunonte vetëm me shqiptarë, madje me shqiptarë myslimanë!!! Këto bindje i shpaloste vetëm në një pjesë të ditës. Pjesën tjetër filloi ta shfrytëzonte për të ushtruar shqipen nëpër disa kafene të caktuara të Athinës, të cilat frekuentoheshin për orë të tëra nga shqiptarë të ndryshëm. Ishte një rast i mirë jo vetëm për të rifreskuar gjuhën shqipe, por edhe për t’u afirmuar si një element i ri e shpresëdhënës në gjirin e “shqiptarizmës”. Gjatë kësaj kohe tentoi të kontaktonte nga afër me arvanitasin Aristidh Kola, me të cilin, siç shkruan, krijoi lidhje të ngushta. Z. Cici sapo kishte hapur një portë të re në jetën e tij. Duke qenë i ndërgjegjshëm se nuk mund të bënte prokopi me aftësitë e veta, se nuk kishte as mundësinë më të vogël që  të afirmohej si intelektual, pavarësisht shanseve që i ishin ofruar deri atëherë, vendosi të afirmohej si pseudointelektual, me një mbidozë patriotizmi primitiv. Në fund të fundit, nuk ishte as i pari, as i fundit që po ndërmerrte një hap të tillë. Pjesa më e madhe e mashtruesve botërisht, kanë qenë, janë dhe do të vazhdojnë të jenë njerëz ordinerë dhe analfabetë.

Si, përse, dhe deri në ç’masë u shtjelluan marrëdhëniet mes tyre, do të bëjmë fjalë në postimin e radhës, por përpara se ta mbyll këtë postim, sepse u zgjat shumë, dua t’i them z. Cici të mos fyejë kujtimin e tij në një mënyrë kaq të trashë e vulgare. Personalisht, nuk kam pasur ndonjë respekt të veçantë për Aristidh Kolën, sepse nuk e kam njohur nga afër që të respektoj diçka më tepër nga ato që ka shkruar në librat e tij. Aristidh Kola ishte ateist, që në librat e tij përfshihen edhe mjaft fyerje ndaj besimit tonë. Gjithsesi, kjo nuk do të thotë se nuk duhet respektuar. Përkundrazi, përulem me respekt ndaj përpjekjeve të tij për të ruajtur historinë, kulturën dhe traditat e arvanitasve, por distancohem nga pikëpamjet e tij në lidhje me besimin ortodoks, i cili përbën element mjaft të rëndësishëm e të pamohueshëm të identitetit të tyre kulturor, ashtu siç distancohem plotësisht edhe nga qëndrimi i tij pro diktaturës komuniste të Enver Hoxhës dhe Ramiz Alisë.

Në shkrimin që po flasim, z. Cici e përmend mikun e tij si “Aristidh Kolja” dhe jo “Aristidh Kola”. Këtë lajthitje trashanike, edhe pse nuk e shtjellon, e justifikon me këtë batutë të të ndjerit: 

_Një herë e pyeta se a i pëlqente kur ia shkruanin mbiemrin shqip “Kola”, por ai ma ktheu: “Jo, se mbiemri im ka j-në”, ndërsa ngriti gishtin tregues në shenjë grepi duke qeshur._

Edhe pse kam plot punë të tjera, jam i detyruar t’i shpjegoj këtij analfabeti të gjuhës shqipe dhe greke së bashku, se “Kola”, i cili shfaqet si emër dhe si mbiemër familjar në të gjithë Shqipërinë, më shumë në Veri, por edhe në Jug, madje unë e kam hasur edhe në fshatrat e minoritetit grek (si emër dhe si mbiemër), vjen nga emri “Nikolla”. Sipas vendit dhe zonës, ky emër merr mjaft forma: Nik, Niko, Kolë, Kola, Koll... Tek arvanitasit, sa më shumë që e humbasin shqipen e tyre, aq më shumë kjo trajtë e këtij emri shfaqet vetëm si mbiemër familjar. Për sa i përket shqiptimit, nëse do ngjallnim arvanitasin e fundit, që fliste gjuhën e arvanitasit të parë të vajtur në Greqinë e sotme, atëherë ai do ta shqiptonte pikërisht “Kola” (siç e shqiptojmë edhe ne sot në shqip). Me kalimin e shekujve dhe modernizimin e mënyrës së jetesës (gjë që ndodh edhe me arbëreshët në Itali), arvanitasit e kanë humbur gjuhën e tyre. Ata që kanë mundur ta ruajnë deri në një farë mase, kanë humbur padyshim sistemin fonetik të gjuhës së të parëve, duke e zëvendësuar atë me atë të gjuhës greke. “Viktimë” e këtij sistemi fonetik joautentik të gjuhës së vonë të arvanitasve ishte padyshim edhe Aristidh Kola.

Në greqisht, emri “Kola” shkruhet “Κόλλιας”, i cili shqiptohet “Kolias” dhe jo “Koljas”, gjithsesi jo “Kola” (dy “λλ’-të nuk kanë asnjë lidhje me diferencim në shqiptimi. Lexohen njësoj sikur të ishin një). Në sistemin fonetik të greqishtes, shkronja λ ka dy tinguj: |λ| dhe |λ|’, ku |λ| shqiptohet si “L” në shqip kur ndodhet përpara tingujve |i| dhe |e|, dhe si “L” e fortë (jo tamam si “ll” e shqipes, por diçka më e butë) kur ndodhet përpara gjithë tingujve të tjerë. Sekreti në një shqiptim sa më të saktë të emrit “Kola” në greqisht është “i”-ja që pason, e cila e zbut tingullin pararendës në “L”, përndryshe, do të shqiptohej përafërsisht “Kolla”. Ndërkohë, “i”-ja, e cila ka efekt zbutës, shqiptohet detyrimisht, në çdo rast të ngjashëm, pa asnjë përjashtim. Nuk ndodh p.sh. si në italisht, ku “i”-ja në emrin “Giuseppe” e shndërron tingullin “g” në “xh”, por vetë nuk shqiptohet (Shqiptohet “Xhuzepe” dhe jo “Xhiusepe”). Ky shqiptim i detyruar i “i”-së në emrin “Kolias” është shkaku që Aristidh Kola, i detyruar nga sistemi fonetik i greqishtes, duke mos dashur që emri i tij të shqiptohet “Kolla”, sepse kur e shihte të shkruar në shqip, detyrimisht ashtu i tingëllonte, thoshte se duhet shqiptuar “Kolja” (faktikisht shqiptohet “Kolia”, ku “i” shqiptohet lehtas). Për shkak të injorancës së tij, gjuhëtari i famshëm Fatmir Fotaq Cici e merr dhe e lakon në këtë mënyrë:

Emërore:  Kolja
Gjinore: i Koljes
Dhanore: Koljes
Kallzore: Koljen
Rrjedhore: prej Koljes

Habitem se si shteti shqiptar, në vend që ta burgoste këtë njeri për vrasje të gjuhës shqipe, e burgosi për një krim shumë të vogël se ky. Mendoni sikur të ishte gjallë Fan Noli dhe të lexonte këto marrëzi gjuhësore  të këtij njeriu, që paraqitet si admirues i tij. Do ta kishte syrgjynosur kush e di se ku!

----------


## GJIKSANA

Përpara se të vazhdojmë me postimin e radhës, e ndiej për detyrë të përmend se, një pjesëtar i familjes së Cicajve, mbushi këto ditë 100 vjeç. Nga ana ime i uroj edhe 100 të tjera, por ... por ... sa më larg lopatave! Sa më larg! Nëse dikujt do t’i duket pak i çuditshëm ky urimi im, i them që tani se nuk mund të jap më shumë shpjegime. Respektoj sekretet e çdo familjeje dhe nuk kam ndërmend të jap hollësira të mëtejshme dhe as t’i dekonspiroj ato.

E kishim lënë aty tek njohja e z. Cici me të ndjerin Aristidh Kola (nëse ka ndonjë analfabet tjetër si z. Cici, mund ta quajë edhe ai “Kolja”), avokatin arvanitas, i cili kishte si hob edhe historinë. Ishte koha kur po nxirrte nga sirtari emrin Fatmir, me të cilin qarkullonte pasditeve në kafene të caktuara të Athinës, që frekuentoheshin nga “arbërorët”. Kuptohet që paraditeve vazhdonte të kalonte kohën në shoqërinë e “joarbërorëve”, sahanët e të cilëve vazhdonte të lëpinte vullnetarisht, sepse e vërteta është se askush e nuk kishte thirrur për pjatalarës.

Sa më shumë që afronte koha e diskreditimit të tij në mjediset intelektuale greke (si një pasuniversitar krejt i paaftë, që nuk ishte në gjendje jo vetëm të përmbushte kriteret dhe kërkesat e nivelit pasuniversitar, ku aspironte të diplomohej, por as të justifikonte diplomën universitare që kishte marrë me lloj – lloj marifetesh të pandershme), aq më imperative bëhej nevoja për të gjetur alternativa të tjera për sigurimin e mbijetesës. Njohja me arvanitasin Aristidh Kola përfshihej në këtë kuadër. Kush e njeh mirë z. Cici, e di se gjysmën e jetës së tij aktive ia ka kushtuar pikërisht gjurmimit të personaliteteve të ndryshme dhe kontaktimit me ta, ndërsa gjysmën tjetër parazitizmit mbi trupat e tyre deri në gjakpirje të plotë. 

Sipas atyre që shkruan vetë z. Cici (https://bizantin.wordpress.com/2017/...ristidh-kolja/), në një prej takimeve të tyre, informoi mikun e tij se kishte ndërmend të organizonte ortodoksët shqiptarë në një shoqatë, me shpresë për të hapur një kishë për ta në Athinë. Në të njëjtën kohë, i kërkoi atij të përgatiste një kumtesë për kontributin e arvanitasve në Kishën Ortodokse. Vlen të theksohet se, sipas Cicit (besoj se kështu është e vërteta), këtë ide e kishte miratuar edhe kryepiskopi i atëhershëm i Greqisë, Kristodhulos.

Përpara se të vazhdoj më tej, të sqaroj diçka, që e quaj mjaft të rëndësishme, sepse nga moskuptimi dhe padija e kësaj që do të them, janë shtrembëruar, deformuar dhe keqinterpretuar deri edhe evenimente të rëndësishme për historinë e Shqipërisë dhe kombit shqiptar. Tjetër gjë është të hapësh një kishë në diasporë, për të mbledhur besimtarët e një kombësie që të meshohen në gjuhën e tyre dhe tjetër gjë të themelosh një Kishë si institucion hyjnor, në nivelin e një Kishe vendore, e cila mund të jetë edhe autoqefale. Rasti i parë kërkon një leje nga Kisha e shtetit ku jetojnë bashkëkombësit e diasporës, një kishë ekzistuese e komunitetit vendës, që mund të huazohet për disa orë në javë, dhe një prift që të meshojë. Mjaft kisha në Amerikë dhe Evropë përdoren gjerësisht në ditët e sotme nga besimtarë të kombësive të ndryshme, që duan të meshojnë në gjuhën e tyre *deri sa të ndërtojnë një kish të tyre). Z. Cici, kur ishte prift kanonik, përdorte në Kanada një kishë ukrainase. Rasti i dytë kërkon të paktën tre episkopë, juridiksion ekskluziv, grigjë të konsiderueshme etj., etj, por mbi të gjitha, shpallje kanonike dhe njohje zyrtare nga të gjitha Kishat Orthodhokse të botës.

Nuk ka dyshim që z. Cici e kishte fjalën për hapjen e një kishe, në kuptimin e një ndërtese kulti, ku të meshohej në shqip me lejen e Kishës së Greqisë. Në këtë rast, nuk do të kishte asgjë të keqe, prandaj dhe Kryepiskopi Kristodhulos e përkrahu këtë ide, ashtu siç përkrahu, lejoi dhe mundësoi edhe emision në gjuhën shqipe në radion e Kishës së Greqisë. Për sa i përket shoqatës që donte të themelonte, kjo nuk ka asnjë lidhje me mision kishtar. Kisha ka mënyrën e vet të organizimit dhe struktura të posaçme, të cilat përcaktohen nga tradita dhe praktika e saj shekullore dhe rendi kanonik. Për të folur në gjuhën e z. Cici, funksionimi i një objekti kulti në gjuhën shqipe është një bulçi, ndërsa shoqata e shqiptarëve ortodoksë është një bulçi tjetër. Me pak, fjalë, ky mashtrues ordiner kërkonte të hante me dy bulçi njëherësh, ku njërën do ta financonin “joarbërorët” dhe tjetrën “arbërorët”. Me shumë më pak fjalë, ky hamës ekzotik kërkonte syleshë që t’i milte, syleshë “pa dallim feje, krahine dhe ideje”.  

Për fatin e tij të keq, shqiptarët nuk janë dalluar kurrë për naivitet. Shqiptarit nuk ia hedh dot kollaj, edhe atij më të pashkolluarit. Kam hasur në jetë shqiptar që nuk kishte bërë asnjë shkollë fillore, që nuk e dinte se ç’ishte aritmetika, por kur vinte puna që të shkonte të blinte diçka, kusurin që i kthenin e llogariste deri në qindarkën e fundit, më mirë se një profesor matematike. Individë si ky zotëria, ngatërrojnë shpesh naivitetin me zemërgjerësinë dhe bujarinë e shqiptarit, prandaj dhe sa herë që bien pre e këtij iluzioni, po kaq herë marrin edhe shuplakën e radhës, madje kaq të fortë, sa u bëjnë sytë xixa.  

Në 6 shkurt të vitit 2000, në bashkëpunim të plotë me Aristidh Kolën, z. Cici mblodhi në një sallë në Eksarkia (kjo lagje konsiderohet si strofka e terrorizmit ultramajtist, ku nuk shkel këmbë polici) një grup emigrantësh shqiptarë, për të shpallur “themelimin e kishës ortodokse shqiptare në Athinë”. Pikërisht, ky është togfjalëshi që përdor një farë Kristo Zharkalliu, mik i Aristidh Kolës, i cili përktheu edhe kumtesën e tij në këtë takim “historik”. Personalisht nuk jam në gjendje të kuptoj asgjë të saktë nga ky togfjalësh, sepse përdorimi i fjalës “themelim” nënkupton me domosdo Kishën si institucion dhe jo si objekt kulti, ndërsa përdorimi i shkronjave të vogla në togfjalëshin “kisha ortodokse shqiptare” nënkupton pa diskutim një objekt kulti dhe jo Kishën si institucion hyjnor (http://www.gazetadita.al/arvanitasit...hen-ortodokse/). Nuk mund t’i vë faj, sepse këto janë gjëra jashtë sferës së profesionit të tij, ashtu si për shumë të tjerë, terminologjia e profesionit të tij është e huaj për ta. Thjesht po them se, prej fjalëve të tij,  nuk arrij të kuptoj se çfarë kërkonte pikërisht të arrinte z. Cici në këtë takim.

Ndoshta mund të kuptoj diçka më shumë nga reagimi i një arvanitasi tjetër, i cili ishte i pranishëm në këtë takim. Quhet Jani Miha, asokohe profesor në Shollën e Lartë Teknike të Halkidës, por edhe studiues i historisë dhe traditave të arvanitasve të Greqisë. Gjithnjë sipas përkthyesit, pasi dëgjoi “prokllamatën” e z. Cici, ky reagoi mjaft ashpër, me këto fjalë: Këtu ka emigrantë të krishterë dhe myslimanë. Kujt i hyn në punë një kishë e re “ortodokse”, kur ekziston ajo autoqefale shqiptare? Pastaj, ajo që më brengos më shumë është se kush do ta financojë këtë kishë?”

Duke analizuar me kujdes tre fjalitë e arvanitasit Jani Miha, kuptojmë tri gjëra:

1- Shoqata e shqiptarëve ortodoksë, që kërkonte të krijonte z. Cici, nuk justifikonte përbërjen e tij heterogjene (të krishterë dhe myslimanë).

2- Shqiptarët kanë kishën e tyre autoqefale. Sipas kanoneve të Kishës Orthodhokse Lindore, asnjë kombësi tjetër nuk mund të krijojë struktura kishtare paralele brenda juridiksionit të një Kishe tjetër autoqefale (në këtë rast, në Greqi). Gjithsesi, mund të ketë objekt kulti në gjuhën e vet, por brenda kuadrit të Kishës vendore. Shembuj strukturash paralele mund të ketë p.sh. në Amerikë (sepse nuk ka deri sot një Kishë Orthodhokse Autoqefale), por ato shkojnë drejt zgjidhjes pas dialogut mes Kishave nga të cilat varen. Gjithsesi, këto anomali janë quajtur një formë herezie, por edhe si shkelje flagrante e kanoneve të shenjta.

3) Problemi i financimit të kësaj kishe. Kush nuk e di se, pas këtyre iniciativave, që ndërmerren nga renegatë si ky Fatmir Fotaq Cici, fshihen gjithmonë interesa mëkatare? Le të kujtojmë se, në vitet që ky njeri frekuentonte ato kafenetë e Athinës, shtypi shqiptar informonte publikun se ish sigurimsat e Enver Hoxhës e kishin transferuar qendrën e veprimtarisë së tyre në Athinë dhe zhgërryheshin nga mëngjesi në darkë nëpër kafenetë e saj, prej nga ku drejtonin, ndër të tjera, edhe luftën kundër Kishës sonë. Kush nuk e di se qendra të caktuara jashtë Shqipërisë, financonin terrorizmin në Shqipëri, pjesë e të cilit ishte edhe terrorizimi i ortodoksëve dhe ndalimi i zgjerimit të radhëve të saj me besimtarë të rinj?

Në qoftë se kjo pika e fundit mund t’i duket ndokujt paksa e ekzagjeruar, le të pyesë veten se, si ka mundësi që ky njeri, sulmon sistematikisht Kishën Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, Primatin e saj, Hierarkët shqiptarë, madje këta të fundit i quan “myslimanë”, për shkak të origjinës së familjes së tyre?. Ç‘ndryshim ka urrejtja e këtij njeriu ndaj këtyre hierarkëve nga ajo e Ajatollahut ndaj Salman Rushdie? Si ka mundësi që, ky ortodoks i kulluar, nuk shkel vetëm një nga porositë kryesore të Zotit që u dha nxënësve para se të ngjitej në qiell (Matth. 28.19), por edhe frytet e këtij misioni?

Të gjitha këto, të pranishmit në këtë takim i kishin të qarta, por më të qarta i kishin arvanitasit, të cilët nuk kanë lejuar asnjë lloj propagande të copëtojë hallkën kryesore të identitetit të tyre: ortodoksinë. Arvanitasit nuk janë emigrantë në Greqi. Kanë shkuar atje në kuadrin e një shteti të përbashkët, të Shtetit Bizantin, jetuan, punuan dhe luftuan në ato troje të paktën dy shekuj para pushtimit turk dhe rreth 5-6 shekuj para krijimit të shtetit grek. Janë pjesë e pandashme e atij realiteti, janë një nga elementët më të fuqishëm shtetformues. Nuk prisnin këtë leckaman trutharë nga Nivicë – Bubari, që t’i orientonte politikisht dhe kishtarisht. Prandaj dhe të parët që iu hodhën në fyt ishin arvanitasit. Më pas edhe gjithë të tjerët, të cilët ky njeri i quan me përçmim “myslimanë” dhe “komunistë”. Kush ka jetuar me arvanitas, kush i njeh mirë ata, e di se nuk janë nga ata që mund të kapen për hunde. Aristidh Kola ishte një arvanitas ateist, por edhe një nga pak përjashtimet në gjirin e arvanitasve, prandaj dhe përkrahja e tij ndaj iniciativës mëkatare të z. Cici nuk i doli për mbarë. Ishte ky vetë që i rekomandoi të largohej nga Greqia, sepse e kuptoi se opinioni shqiptar aty, duke përfshirë edhe arvanitasit, mund të shpërthente akoma më rrezikshëm kundër tij. 

Z. Cici nuk e nxinte më Greqia. Këtë ia thanë të gjithë. Loja e tij tashmë ishte zbuluar. Ishte zbuluar pikësëpari loja e dyfishtë mes “shqiptarësisë dhe grekësisë”, ose mes dy bulçive, ose e qengjit mes dy nënave. Për fatin e tij të mirë, Aristidh Kola e lidhi me Sejfi Protopapën, duke i hapur një periudhë të re mbijetese të rehatshme, d.m.th. parazitare. Do të kemi kohë të flasim edhe për këto gjëra, por tani për tani, meraku im është se si mund ta përfshijmë në historinë e kombit shqiptar këtë përpjekje patriotike të z. Cici për themelimin e Kishës Shqiptare në Athinë. Ndoshta duhet bërë ndonjë përçapje në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar. I bëj thirrje punonjësve të këtij muzeu të vendosin figurën e këtij patrioti të shquar tek mozaiku në fasadën e tij, diku në mes të atyre partizanëve të Enver Hoxhës. Në fund të fundit, e meriton!

----------


## GJIKSANA

Lidhja e shqiptarëve të krishterë ortodoksë “Shën Asti”,  që “themeloi” z. Cici në Greqi, ishte një nga mashtrimet e tij më të mëdha, pre e të cilit ranë edhe disa teologë dhe studentë të teologjisë, të cilët ishin dërguar për studime në Athinë e Selanik nga Kryepiskopi Anastas, me të vetmin qëllim, që të ktheheshin pas mbarimit të studimeve në atdhe e të kontribuonin për Kishën e tyre. Njëri prej tyre ishte edhe vëllai i z. Cici, Artemi, i cili quhej më parë Artan (përmendjen e emrave të mëparshëm e kam mësuar nga vetë z. Cici, i cili nuk harron për asnjë çast të na kujtojë emrat që kishin para pagëzimit episkopët e Kishës sonë, teologët e saj, klerikët...), edhe ky me shkollë të mesme bujqësore, që vazhdoi për një farë kohe studimet e larta në këtë profil, por që i braktisi shumë shpejt për të shkuar si emigrant në Greqi.

Ishte pikërisht koha kur z. Cici tregoi papritur një zell të paparë sahanlëpirës kundrejt Kryepiskopit Anastas. Nga vorioepirot i paepur u shndërrua në një “Albanian Orthodox” të fanatizuar, që nuk donte gjë tjetër veçse t’i përkushtohej me trup e me shpirt Kishës Mëmë, madje përkushtim në katror, gjë që mund të arrihej nëse Kryepiskopi Anastas i dërgonte edhe të vëllanë të studionte për teologji, me premtimin se do të ktheheshin të dy përsëri në atdhe për të ndriçuar bashkatdhetarët si vëllezërit shenjtorë, Kirili dhe Metodi. Dëshira e tij u plotësua, madje me të njëjtën procedurë të paligjshme pranimi si edhe në rastin e z. Fatmir Cici: diploma e shkollës së mesme e Artemit nuk e lejonte të vazhdonte studime të larta në asnjë degë të asnjë universiteti të botës (edhe të Shqipërisë) përveçse degëve agronomi-veterinari.

Me të drejtë mund të pyesë dikush: përse duhet të merremi me vëllanë e z. Cici? Përse duhet të ndjekim shembullin e tij, që gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve na ka bërë biografitë njësoj si këlyshët e Enverit? Sigurisht që as nuk jemi dhe as nuk mund të bëhemi si ai surrat, por vëllai i tij, Artemi, ishte ndër “themeluesit” e Lidhjes së ortodoksëve shqiptarë Shën Asti. Ishte njëri ndër pesë anëtarët e këshillit drejtues të kësaj Lidhjeje dhe përfaqësuesi i saj për Selanikun! Kishte edhe vulën e saj (në fakt, në gjuhën e popullit ato quhen “çelësat e kashtës”, sepse lidhja ishte thjesht një bllof, që i rezistoi kohës shumë më pak se vesa e mëngjesit diellit përvëlues). Mbi të gjitha, ishte bashkautor i sharjeve dhe fyerjeve ndaj Kryepiskopit Anastas, klerikëve dhe teologëve të Kishës sonë, prandaj dhe ne nuk mund të harrojmë. Nuk na lejohet të harrojmë. Dhe jo vetëm që nuk mund të harrojmë, por edhe atyre që gjithmonë duhet të kujtojmë, po u shtojmë edhe disa informacione të tjera.

Sot, Artem Cici i dikurshëm është shndërruar në atë Artemios Tsitsis (π. Αρτέμιος Τσίτσης). Siç mund ta konstatoni në likun e mëposhtëm, emri i babait nuk është më Gligor, as Gole, por Grigoris (Γρηγόρης). Rroga që merr nuk është ajo e një emigranti, por e një kleriku të Kishës greke, që me vendim qeverie (të botuar në gazetën qeveritare http://www.imth.gr/inst/imth/gallery...s-artemios.pdf), merr një rrogë e majme, pa zënë në gojë gjëra të tjera, të cilat morali im nuk më lejon t’i përmend. Shtoj gjithashtu se Mitropoliti i Selanikut, që e bëri prift dhe i dha rrogën e mësipërme, konsiderohet si tepër nacionalist, shumë më nacionalist nga i ndjeri Kryepiskopi Kristodhulos. Gjithsesi, bashkë me konstatimin se vetë jeta e bëri të gëlltitë të gjitha marrëzitë që thoshte dikur (në fakt nuk ishin vetëm marrëzi), i urojmë gjithë të mirat në veprën e nderuar që ka marrë përsipër. Ndoshta, një adresë e tij  që ka në facebook me emrin shqiptar, i mjafton për të na mbushur mendjen ne të tjerëve, por edhe për të ngushëlluar veten, se përveç grekësisë që ka në një anë, në anën tjetër ka edhe shqiptarësinë. Pra, mund të flejë i qetë!     

Meqë ra fjala, jo vetëm Artem Cici i dikurshëm, por edhe ajka e “themeluesve” të Lidhjes e përmbushën 100% qëllimin për të cilin luftuan, d.m.th. të sistemoheshin mirë e bukur në Greqi, Amerikë, Kanada e gjetkë, duke iu shmangur kështu detyrimeve që kishin ndaj Kishës Mëmë e shoqërisë shqiptare në përgjithësi. Gjithsesi, qëllimi i tyre, edhe pse tejet mëkatar, ishte shumë më fisnik se mjetet që përdorën. Këta njerëz, me në krye (kë tjetër?) supermashtruesin Fatmir Fotaq Cici, përdorën mjete nga më të fëlliqurat, duke bashkëpunuar edhe me forcat më të errëta, për të justifikuar moskthimin e tyre në atdhe.

Kësaj bande shpifësish e denigruesish me pagesë iu shtua (ndër pak të tjerë) në Kanada edhe një tjetër “patriot” i madh nga fshatrat e Myzeqesë (në Forumin Shqiptar shkruante me pseudonimin “Sfurku”), i cili ishte dërguar nga Akademia e Shën Vlashit (konkretisht prej atë Luka Veronit dhe Kryepiskopit Anastas) në Angli, për të mësuar gjuhën angleze, por u ëmbëlsua kaq shumë nga jeta perëndimore, saqë harroi të kthehej. Ia mbathi për në Kanada, bashkë me frymëzuesin e tij, Fatmir Fotaq Cicin. Kjo ishte e etika e kësaj bande ordinerësh (e kam fjalën gjithmonë për ajkën e “themeluesve”, d.m.th. për mashtruesit dhe jo të mashtruarit), që për shkak të origjinës së tyre, ishin të pushtuar kaq fort nga kompleksi i inferioritetit, saqë për të shpëtuar prej tij, kaluan në skajin tjetër, atë të kompleksit të superioritetit. Sigurisht që një pjesë e tyre u tërhoqën nga kjo rrugë pa krye, sepse e kuptuan se Lidhja e ortodoksëve shqiptarë “Shën Asti” në Greqi (dhe më vonë edhe në Kanada) ishte një biznes personal i Cicajve, prej së cilës përfituan kryesisht Cicajt.

Për ta bërë sa më të qartë karakterin fitimkërkues të këtij biznesi, le t’u hedhim një sy dy letrave, që Z. Cici u dërgoi në të njëjtën ditë (27 tetor 1999) përkatësisht Kryepiskopit të Shqipërisë, Anastasit, dhe Kryepiskopit të Greqisë, Kristodhulos, konkretisht dy fragmenteve të vogla, të shkëputura prej tyre.


Kryepiskopit Anastas:

_Lidhja ka për qëllim informimin dhe lehtësimin e procedurave përkatëse për ata emigrantë shqiptarë që dëshirojnë të hyjnë në radhët e katikumenëve dhe, nëse plotësojnë premisat e domosdoshme, për tu futur në misteret e kishës ortodokse, dhe për çdo gjë tjetër që i përket jetës kishtare të emigrantëve. Për të arritur këtë Lidhja kërkon të bashkëpunojë dhe të bashkëveprojë me Kishën Ortodokse të Shqipërisë dhe me Kishën e Greqisë._*
*
Kryepiskopit Kristodhulos:

_Lidhja ka për qëllim informimin dhe lehtësimin e procedurave përkatëse për ata emigrantë shqiptarë që dëshirojnë të hyjnë në radhët e katikumenëve dhe, nëse plotësojnë premisat e domosdoshme, për tu futur në misteret e kishës ortodokse, dhe për çdo gjë tjetër që i përket jetës kishtare të emigrantëve. Për të arritur këtë,_ *Lidhja kërkon të bashkëpunojë me Fortlumturinë tuaj dhe hirësitë e tyre, Mitropolitët e Kishës së Greqisë dhe, po të paraqitet nevoja, edhe me Kryepiskopatën e Tiranës dhe Mitropolitë e tjera të Shenjta të Kishës Ortodokse të Shqipërisë.*

Vini re se teksti i të dy fragmenteve është pothuajse i njëjtë. Ndryshon vetëm fjalia e fundit. Kur i drejtohet Kryepiskopit Anastas, kërkon bashkëpunim dhe bashkëveprim me Kishën e Shqipërisë dhe atë të Greqisë, ndërsa kur i drejtohet Kryepiskopit Kristodhulos, i kërkon bashkëpunim personal atij dhe Mitropolitëve të tjerë të Greqisë, dhe vetëm po të paraqitet nevoja, edhe me Kishën e Shqipërisë dhe Mitropolitë e saj!!! Kjo është teoria e dy bulçive e z. Cici. E theksojmë edhe një herë se të dy letrat janë dërguar në të njëjtën ditë. Që të bëhet më e kuptueshme, ajka e Lidhjes kërkonte emërim me rrogë nga Kisha Greke. Ky ishte edhe shkaku i themelimit të saj. Kryepiskopi Anastas nuk mund të jepte rroga të tilla, aq më tepër rroga të nivelit të Kishës së Greqisë, të cilat paguhen nga shteti, me statusin e nëpunësit të administratës publike, prandaj edhe ky sahanlëpirës i shkruan diku tjetër Kryepiskopit të Greqisë se dëshiron që kjo Lidhje të ushtrojë veprimtarinë e saj nën “mbrojtjen e tij” ekskluzive (υπό την σκέπη σας).

Sigurisht që Kryepiskopi Anastas nuk mund të jepte miratimin për  një gjë të tillë. Nuk mund të ligjëronte, para së gjithash, moskthimin e disa prej teologëve të parë, të cilët ishin dërguar me të vetmin qëllim që të shkolloheshin dhe të ktheheshin menjëherë pranë Kishës së tyre, e cila kishte nevoja të mëdha për elementë të përgatitur. Të mos harrojmë se këta teologë (duke përfshirë edhe z. Cici) e morën diplomën në sajë të lidhjes së tyre me emrin e Kryepiskopit Anastas dhe nevojave dhe mirëkuptimit të disa profesorëve të degës së Pimantikës për nevojat emergjente të Kishës së Shqipërisë. Njëri prej këtij brezi të parë teologësh (i cili nuk u përzie me mashtruesin Fatmir Fotaq Cici) më ka thënë pikërisht kështu: “Brezi ynë është brezi i teologëve me një sy” (Të mos harrojmë se teologët që u kthyen vinin shpesh në Shqipëri për të ndihmuar Kishën Mëmë, prandaj dhe deri në një farë mase, ishin të justifikuar).

Z. Cici u bë bishë kur u ndesh me realitetin e gjallë e jo me atë që kishte fantazuar në mendjen e tij të sëmurë. Nuk mund të pranonte se i kishte shpëtuar zogu nga duart. Edhe ajo pak logjikës që kishte, i fluturoi nga zgavrat e shumta të mbështjellës së saj. Mori lapsin dhe shkroi një letër, për përmbajtjen e së cilës do të flasim në postimin e radhës. Atë që mund të them këtë moment është se, nëse drejtësia në Greqi do të merrej me këtë letër, z. Cici do të mbyllej edhe një herë tjetër në një ambient tepër familjar për të. Që të kuptohemi, nuk do të mbyllej sepse drejtësia greke do të shprehej në favor të “grekut” Anastas. Do të mbyllej edhe sikur prokurori i çështjes të ishte miku i tij, avokati arvanitas Aristidh Kola. Ishte zemërgjerësia e Kryepiskopit që e fali, sepse gjithmonë duhet të përpiqemi të falim të tjerët, aq më tepër të marrët.

----------


## GJIKSANA

Para pak minutash, në adresën e facebook-ut të shqiptarëve ortodoksë *Albanian Orthodox People-Shqiptarë Ortodoksë* (https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...893&__tn__=K-R) u publikua shkrimi i mëposhtëm. Mendova se i shkonte përshtat shkrimeve të mia në këtë forum, prandaj dhe e kopjova, por me detyrimin moral që t'i referohem burimit nga e kam marrë. Në të njëjtën kohë, i dërgova edhe një mesazh kësaj faqeje, ku e njoftoja se kam ndërmend ta publikoj të plotë në këtë forum. Nuk prita konfirmim, sepse faqja në fjalë, nga vetë emri (*Albanian Orthodox People-Shqiptarë Ortodoksë*), nuk i përket një personi, por të gjithë ortodokësve të Shqipërisë, pra edhe mua, sepse edhe unë këtij komuniteti të madh kam nderin t'i përkas. Pra, me këtë të drejtë, po e publikoj të plotë si më poshtë:


                                                                      *       *       *         *       *       *        *       *       *         *       *       *        *       *       *   



*SQARIM NË NJË GJUHË TË THEJSHTË E TË KUPTUESHME PËR NIVELIN INTELEKTUAL TË  Z. FOTAQ (FATMIR-FOTI) CICI * 

Në faqen e tij të facebook-ut, z. Cici, i cili e shoqëron mbiemrin e tij edhe me një nga emrat e mësipërm ose një kombinim të tyre (sipas rastit dhe interesit), ka bërë një postim, të shoqëruar edhe me një foto të programit të meshave të parashenjtëruara të Mitropolisë së Shenjtë të Korçës, për periudhën 13 mars - 19 prill, ku sipas tij, "ka zbuluar" se emri i atë Kozma Sovjanit nuk ekziston, dhe kjo, sipas tij, edhe pse nuk e thotë hapur, përligj marrëzitë që ka shkruar më parë për këtë çështje. Ja edhe postimi i tij i plotë, pa i hequr asnjë presje:
_________________________________

_Duke kujtuar "Përgënjeshtrimin" e At Kozma Sovjanit, të cilin e shtrënguan të betohet publikisht në Katedralen e Korçës, madje thanë se e kanë caktuar të meshojë në Mitropoli, po sjellim listën e klerikëve në shërbesat e këtij muaji atje: 13 mars - 12 prill. Ku është emri i Arkimandrit Kozmait, prifti me gradën më të lartë në Mitropolinë e Korçës? Nuk ekziston...
__________________________________

Siç kemi shpjeguar këtu, në faqen tonë të facebook-ut, por siç kuptohet qartësisht edhe nga sa vetë atë Kozma Sovjani ka deklaruar përpara besimtarëve të Korçës (me zë e figurë), prania e tij në Korçë është imponuar nga shkaqe personale familjare. Kemi shkruar këtu se ky atë i nderuar nuk është në organikën e Kishës sonë, pasi ka ardhur nga Mitropolia e Verias, Nausës dhe Kampanisë (Kisha e Greqisë), nga ku edhe paguhet. Sigurisht që nuk është as në organikën e Mitropolisë së Korçës. Ai ka kërkuar lejen e Mitropolitit të kësaj Mitropolie për të meshuar, leje e cila edhe i është dhënë, sepse atë Kozma Sovjani është prift kanonik i Kishës Orthodhokse, dhe jo prift jallanxhi, si z. Cici. Duke pasur këtë status aktual, sigurisht që nuk mund të përfshihet në këtë program, por edhe në çdo program tjetër të jetës adhurimtare të kësaj Mitropolie. Me fjalë të tjera, atë Kozma Sovjani ka bekimin dhe të drejtën të meshojë në kishat e kësaj Mitropolie, por jo detyrimin për të bërë një gjë të tillë.

Le të shpresojmë se ky sqarim, i cili kërkoi mjaft mund për t'ia përshtatur kërkesave intelektuale të z. Cici, është një përgjigje e plotë dhe e argumentuar për insinuatat që ngre në shkrimin e tij.

Siç mund të kuptohet lehtë, ne jemi në gjendje t'i përgjigjemi të gjitha pyetjeve që ai ngre, sepse nuk është e vështirë t'i përgjigjesh një shpifësi me pagesë. Nga ana e tij, përveç panikut që e ka mbërthyer këto kohët e fundit (dhe jo më kot), nuk guxon jo vetëm të përgjigjet, por as të citojë diçka nga shkrimet e shqiptarëve ortodoksë në rrjetet sociale ku diskreditohet hapur dhe me prova të pakundërshtueshme roli i tij i errët në luftën që i është bërë dhe vazhdon t'i bëhet ortodoksisë shqiptare. Nëse z. Cici është kaq burrë (që nuk është) le t'u përgjigjet tri pyetjeve të mëposhtme;

1) A është dënuar me 5 (pesë) muaj heqje lirie në vitin 1988 nga gjykata e Sarandës për plagosje me paramendim?

2) Si ka mundësi që, në Amerikë dhe Kanada, është prezantuar zyrtarisht me emrin Fatmir Cici, në një kohë që, qysh prej janarit 1991, siç ka pohuar edhe vetë (madje ka nxjerrë në adresën e tij të facebook-ut edhe fotot përkatëse të kartës së identitetit të vitit 1991 dhe dy pasaportave shqiptare, njëra prej të cilave me vizë amerikane) i vetmi emër që ka është Fotaq?

3) Si ka mundësi që prezantohet si prift (at Foti Cici), në një kohë që është dëbuar nga radhët e klerikëve ortodokësë me vendime të rregullta sinodike? A mund të na thotë se në cilën Kishë shërben aktualisht?

Nëse nuk ka mundësi t'u përgjigjet të tria këtyre pyetjeve, le t'u përgjigjet të paktën dyve prej tyre. Nëse përsëri nuk ka mundësi, le t'i përgjigjet njërës. Rëndësi ka të tregohet burrë, shqiptar ortodoks, siç e mban veten. Ja sheshi, ja mejdani...

----------


## GJIKSANA

Pas postimit tim të djeshëm në këtë temë (Nr. #18), ku bëra fjalë për mashtrimin më të madh të jetës së tij, siç ishte themelimi i Lidhjes së shqiptarëve të krishterë ortodoksë në Greqi “Shën Asti”, (deri sa të vijë dita të vërtetojmë në këtë forum se ka bërë edhe një mashtrim tjetër, shumë më të madh se ky), z. Cici u kujtua sot të postonte një tekst të shkurtër me rastin e dhjetëvjetorit të "themelimit" të kësaj Lidhjeje. Sigurisht që shkaku i vërtetë i këtij postimi nuk është përvjetori i dhjetë, sepse ky përvjetor ishte në datën 6 shkurt dhe jo sot (ai e di këtë, prandaj dhe shkruan se "_Këtë vit bëhen njëzet vjet nga përpjekja për të hapur një kishë shqiptare në Athinë, me Lidhjen Ortodokse të Shqiptarëve në Greqi "Shën Asti" (1999)_..". Shkaku i vërtetë i këtij postimi është të pengojë çmitizimin, ose më saktë, diskreditimin e kësaj Lidhjeje nëpërmjet shkrimeve të mia në Forumin Shqiptar.

Ndërkohë, unë nuk kam ndërmend të tërhiqem as nga çmitizimi dhe as nga diskreditimi i kësaj përpjekjeje, të cilën e quajta një biznes personal të Cicajve, me qëllim emërimin e tyre në administratën publike të Shtetit Grek me rroga të majme e trajtim special, por edhe për t'iu shmangur detyrimeve që kishin marrë përsipër përpara Kishës sonë dhe Kryepiskopit Anastas për t'u kthyer në Shqipëri pas mbarimit të studimeve. Dua gjithashtu t'i bëj të ditur z. Cici, se termi "themelim" në këtë rast është krejt abuziv, prandaj dhe unë e vendos gjithmonë në thonjëza. Në fakt është ÇTHEMELIM, sepse atë ditë, pikërisht në 6 shkurt 1999, të pranishmit i dhanë një shuplakë aq të fortë z. Cici, saqë i gjëmojnë veshët edhe sot e kësaj dite. E ashtuquajtura "Lidhje" ekzistoi vetëm si një përpjekje e shumë pak vetave (shikoni edhe fotografitë që ky vetë ka publikuar në adresat që kam përmendur këtu, por edhe në faqen e facebook-ut të tij që të bindeni) për të zhvatur ndonjë copë kockë, por që kur erdhi dita të prezantohet përpara shqiptarëve, u shpërbë menjëherë, sikur të mos kishte ekzistuar kurrë më parë. 

Gjithsesi, në këtë shkrim nuk kam ndërmend të zgjatem shumë, sepse nuk po e quaj si postim të radhës, d.m.th. nuk e quaj si vazhdim të postimit të djeshëm Nr. #18, me të cilin do merrem pas pak orësh. Dua vetëm të përmend se në shkrimet origjinale, që Lidhja e Cicajve i ka dërguar Kryepiskopit të atëhershëm, i gjithë teksti shkruhej në gjuhën greke, përveç emrave të nënshkruesve, që ishin në gjuhën shqipe, d.m.th., të kryetarit dhe sekretarit të përgjithshëm. P.sh.:

O Πρόεδρος __________ Ο Γενικός Γραμματέας

Foti Cici ______________  Gjergji Kureta
Θεολόγος ............................Θεολόγος


Kur i kam parë për herë të parë këto dokumente, nuk e fsheha admirimin tim për këta djelmosha atdhetarë, sepse më pëlqeu që po ruanin të pacenuar identitetin e tyre kombëtar dhe familjar, që po mbanin emrat e tyre në gjuhën shqipe dhe nuk kishin frikë të përballeshin me këdo e në çdo rast me këto emra. Nuk jam në gjendje të flas për z. Kureta, sepse nuk ia kam dëgjuar ndonjëherë zërin dhe as që e kam idenë dhe as më intereson të di se ku është e me se merret. Dua të pyes z. Cici, tani që vëllai i vet, i cili dikur quhej Artem (Artan) Cici, "atëbotë" bashkëthemelues i kësaj Lidhjeje dhe përfaqësues i saj për qytetin e Selanikut, e ka ndryshuar emrin në Artemios Tsitsis (Αρτέμιος Τσίτσης), madje edhe atësinë (nga Gligor në Grigoris-Γρηγόρης), a mendon se janë shkelur parimet e dikurshme të kësaj Lidhjeje? A distancohet ai nga ky veprim i vëllait të vet? A mund të na tregojë z. Cici se si e ka emrin në diplomën e Teologjisë së Athinës, ose edhe në çdo dokument tjetër studentor? A mund të na tregojë z. Cici kartën e studentit, për të cilën unë e akuzoj me përgjegjësi ligjore, se ka shkuar në sekretarinë e këtij fakulteti dhe ka korrigjuar me kërkesë të tij mënyrën e regjistrimit nga αλλοδαπός (i huaj) në ομογενής (grek bashkëkombës)?


Që t'i japim fund kësaj komedie me titull "Lidhja shqiptarëve të krishterë ortodoksë 'Shën Asti' - me themelues patriotin Foti Cici", po i them edhe një herë këtij mashtruesi se Lidhja e tij ishte një biznes familjar, e cila synonte në emërimin e tij në administratën publike të Shtetit Grek (siç bëri edhe vëllai i vet dhe anëtarë të tjerë të saj), por edhe në zhvatjen e fondeve të shumta që Qeveria Greke u jepte në atë periudhë Organizatave Joqeveritare. 

Mos e kam gabim, mo Miri?

----------

*arbereshi_niko* (25-12-2020)

----------

